# 2009 Spring Snow Goose Hunting Migration Reports



## nodakoutdoors.com

*The Official 2009 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports*

Well it's that time of year again where we track the snow geese up the flyways in route to their nesting grounds. The season is starting up down south so it's time to stay on top of the migration.

The 2007 Snow Goose Migration Reports have over 118K views, 2008 had over 139K views - so this is a highly read report service and it depends on everyone working together to provide accurate, useful information.

*PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. * If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. _Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed_, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.

If you'd like to track reports from the states, here are some links below:

Link to the Most Accurate Snow Map:
Snow Map

*Kansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Missouri Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Arkansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Oklahoma Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Nebraska Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Nebraska Snow Goose Hunting Zones* - Click Here
*Illinois Snow Goose Hunting Zones* - Click Here
*South Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*North Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here

The states still not available (if anyone is aware of them coming up - please post up):
Kentucky Snow Goose Migration Reports
Texas Snow Goose Migration Reports
Louisiana Snow Goose Migration Reports
Iowa Snow Goose Migration Reports

Here is the 2008 Spring Goose Reports.

Dont' forget to checkout the 2007 Spring Goose Reports.

Click Here to See the 2006 Snow Goose Reports

Good luck this spring and remember to hunt safe and respect other hunters.










Check out the great deals Nodak Outdoors offers on Sillosocks!

Sillosock Goose Decoys

Check out our snow goose Ecaller CDs:

Snow Goose CDs

Check out dozens and dozens of articles and how-to's on snow goose hunting in the Goose Hunting Section at Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

My buddies are on their way back from a 3-day trip to S. Central Missouri. Things were fairly iced over and there was only small pockets of birds numbering a few thousand. The biggest feed was inaccessible, so they settled on their feeds and decoying was marginal.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Yeahhhaawww, game on!! No snow geese in east central North Dakota yet!


----------



## snowhunter23

As of Feb. 3, 2009


----------



## bandedgandr

I was in Mound city, MO on Sat. Saw around 10-15,000 on the refuge. Everything is still froze. No snow though. With temps toward the end of the week in the upper 60`s, it won`t be long!


----------



## Takem1187

Hello, Was in Kennett Missouri this weekend helping with the ice storm. Leaving on Sunday on hwy 412 saw thousands and thousand of snow geese in the flooded fields. They are stacked and ready.


----------



## JuvyPimp

Come on guys, who is hearing what? I think a couple "drips" out of the "flood gate" will be occuring in the next couple days. I am dieing here. :beer:


----------



## nebgoosehunter

Some good sized flocks showed up in Western Nebraska today. Don't know if they stuck around or not though.


----------



## wyogoose

We have a few flocks in SE Wyoming now. Maybe a thousand birds total.


----------



## takem1

Birds everywhere in central arkansas.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm told by a reliable source that the birds are leaving Texas in large numbers. MO and KS are stacking up right now, and it's been verified by some other reliable sources.

First snow flocks are being reported in the basins in NE, but it's mostly darks.

A big storm is hitting the Dakotas tonight through Tuesday. It appears that somewhere in N. SD there will be a transition between rain and snow. Most of SD will be getting over 1/2 inch to 1 inch of rain....around Aberdeen North should be mostly snow.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

while hunting in central to northern MO fri and sat saw some migrators moving into and thru the area...the roost we were hunting was a local rec area that was holding 2-3 hundred thousand....you could get about 20 yards from them it was pretty cool....they knew they were safe and would only swim away....bino'd 8 collars all yellow except for 1 green


----------



## buckseye

I have a pic from two days ago of a nice snow hunt in Nebraska. The cranes are all ready there to, they ain't stackin sob's them yet but I know they will. SE corner of the state.


----------



## d wiz

First small scout flocks have already showed up in SoDak. Starting to get antsy.


----------



## snowhunter23

As of Feb 9th


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Snows moving into the Plattes in NE.


----------



## 495hp

Pretty good push today in NE Missouri !!! Planning first outing in the morning. Supposed to get up to almost 70 degrees with a 15-20 south wind.


----------



## jonesy12

Great reports guys! Keep em coming :beer:


----------



## DuckerIL

Tremendous number of birds passing through Cental Illinois today.


----------



## Madison

I'm guessing some sort of the weather system will push the birds back for a couple weeks just like last year, and the year before and the year before that...


----------



## calisnowhunter

> I'm guessing some sort of the weather system will push the birds back for a couple weeks just like last year, and the year before and the year before that...


Hang on guys i live on the west coast and we have 7 straight days of wet weather coming so im sure its going to hit you soon


----------



## jwild1022

Hunted today in southwest Iowa. Had a few flocks work us but had trouble decoying birds since two groups of guys felt like setting up on the boat ramp to shoot clay. No respect i tell ya.


----------



## Gary Bottger

Saw a group of about 350 join a group of about 500 on the ground just east of Laurel Nebraska. Man I hate to say this but a foot of snow across SD sure wouldn't hurt my feelings any. lol Calling for colder temp for the rest of the week but chance of snow looks to be slim to none.


----------



## 495hp

get day to be me!! shot 23 over decoys in northern Missouri.


----------



## Fowlaholic

Have a friend in Gallatin, MO I spoke with last night. Has been seen small to medium size flocks both morning and evening trading to and from the refuge at Mound City, MO. Said he estimated between 50000 and 100000 on the refuge now.

I want to second my thanks to all and the crew of Nodakoutdoors, for the posts here makes it a little easier for workaholics to be able to get SOME scouting done. :sniper:


----------



## Snowmac

Some flocks of dark geese showed up today around Huron.


----------



## honker85

Few dark geese around brookings


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Basins are looking pretty good.


----------



## jonesy12

1,000 to 2,000 Canada migrators arrived into NE Minneapolis today


----------



## Takem1187

St Charles County--Watched two small bunches work my spread this afternoon from the road. We will be hunting them hard this weekend will let you know.


----------



## jonesy12

Bet that got the blood pumping......


----------



## Takem1187

I set on the spread Monday for five hours and did not see anything Except Canadas and Mallards. It took us all weekend to set it up. Had to use the Bosch Hammer drill and drill 1200 holes. Hopefully it will pay off.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Just looked at the National Radar and looks like Neb. and Iowa are getting a pretty good band of snow right now. That should slow things up a bit.


----------



## honkerhitmen

talked to some guys that i giude with in nw mo the geese are pilin in. Im out tommorrow mourning


----------



## shooteminthelips

Called our farmer buddy down by Yankton. He said he saw a few flying over the house yesterday. He said there were 3 flocks. A total of 100 birds or so.


----------



## fowl_play

shooteminthelips said:


> Called our farmer buddy down by Yankton. He said he saw a few flying over the house yesterday. He said there were 3 flocks. A total of 100 birds or so.


ya i seen a few small flocks yesterday too in yankton area. was out ice fishin, thought crossed my mind to pack up and follow....but then i forgot its early...eaither way, i cant wait i got a TON of feilds lined up along the lake and river


----------



## Neck Collar

A good friend of mine said he saw two flocks of a hundred or so flying over des moines iowa on thursday on the way back from work


----------



## tombuddy_90

just went from western iowa to south of topeka for the last canada hunt of the year.... stoped at squaw thursday and ya i am guessing 100,000 atleast and birds were coming from the south hard. losts of geese south of topeka area and on way home hit snow in fields just south of kansas boarder. big groups of snows just south of snow line!!! won't take long to melt tho, nothin very deep.


----------



## Takem1187

Hunted all day Saturday the 14th. St. Charles County. Ended up with two. Saw close to 4000 birds almost all worked almost all adults hit 100 yd ceiling. Frustrating.


----------



## snowslayer

Alot of snow here in nebraska no longer seeing any birds


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Snow map says it all right now.


----------



## nwmobird

Snows are hot and heavy around squaw creek and surrounding areas. I've been killing some coming off the roost in a flooded field first thing in the morning. I'm a poor mans hunter so I do it without decoys, been successful the last week or so though.


----------



## outside

I noticed Squaw Creek updated their count to 600,000 today (2/16). If that's true they should be back in SE NE in no time.


----------



## lynxx69

The people at Squaw creek are seasoned veterans at estimating snow geese on the refuge... Alot of those snows are the geese that were in NE and moved back with all the snow they got...


----------



## skatehartman

We have very little ice and we are setting up for a big push this week and next. This weekend, if everything hold weatherwise should be the first descent push. We have a few birds is SE Ne that are staging, but for the most part, we are still waiting. Should be a fun couple weeks!! I have talked with a few buddies who monitor w/in a few miles of my area and they keep telling me to be ready for somethng to happen soon. Shouldn't be a crappy late push like we had last year.


----------



## 3.5rem

Waiting for snows to show up in St. Charles County, Mo. No luck yet.


----------



## snowhunter16

Seen my first flocks of dark geese today glade to se them but wish they were snows lol :sniper:


----------



## dakotahonker

Been seeing honkers for a week or so now with one lone snow mixed with a flock last week. Also saw some specks fly over while ice fishing today. Hopefully it will get warm again soon.


----------



## dakotahonker

early to mid march


----------



## Benelliboy1715

from what i am hearing next weekend when you come down, you guys should have a great time. It sounds like you'll be in the peak of the migration for that area. Numbers can vary, but I think you'll have a good time. Good luck and have fun


----------



## midwestwings

Had a buddy call me about an hour ago saying he saw "lots" of geese in sioux falls. and i quote "more white in the sky than *******". Take it with a grain of salt...he didn't have his glasses on...can anybody back him up?


----------



## benelli85

are there any other snow goose hot lines other than sand lake ive heard sodak still has snow not sure the geese are there


----------



## the professor

midwestwings said:


> Had a buddy call me about an hour ago saying he saw "lots" of geese in sioux falls. and i quote "more white in the sky than *******". Take it with a grain of salt...he didn't have his glasses on...can anybody back him up?


either i missed something in the last few days or your buddy took 1 too many bong rips. i havent heard jack about anything other than a few here and there in this area. and they arent very active. i know 2 guys that have tried some sneaks already but just not enough birds yet. there are 1000 honkers around here for every snow goose right now. lots of honkers showed up during the warm streak afew days ago, but they are just sitting on the river staying warm.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Ha ha professoer I thought you were up tight. But your alright in my book. Bong rips is classic. But telling him not to drink the bong water might have pushed you over the edge! Yeah they will be here soon enough guys. My dad was in South Dakota today and seen a lot of honkers sitting in places. He said he did see a small flock of specks too!


----------



## the professor

shooteminthelips said:


> Ha ha professoer I thought you were up tight. But your alright in my book. Bong rips is classic. But telling him not to drink the bong water might have pushed you over the edge! Yeah they will be here soon enough guys. My dad was in South Dakota today and seen a lot of honkers sitting in places. He said he did see a small flock of specks too!


uptight? far from it. :beer:

give us 3 days of good south winds and things will change. i cant wait.


----------



## dakotahonker

There is very little snow left in south eastern sodak and a few scattered flocks of snows but not very many. like mentioned above there are a lot more honks for every snow you see.


----------



## midwestwings

the professor said:


> midwestwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a buddy call me about an hour ago saying he saw "lots" of geese in sioux falls. and i quote "more white in the sky than *******". Take it with a grain of salt...he didn't have his glasses on...can anybody back him up?
> 
> 
> 
> either i missed something in the last few days or your buddy took 1 too many bong rips. i havent heard jack about anything other than a few here and there in this area. and they arent very active. i know 2 guys that have tried some sneaks already but just not enough birds yet. there are 1000 honkers around here for every snow goose right now. lots of honkers showed up during the warm streak afew days ago, but they are just sitting on the river staying warm.
Click to expand...

HAHAHA thanks professor...chase those few snows down there up this way! we need a little target practice in Brookings...not much to shoot at yet


----------



## ghostbuster

seen a few flocks of darks near watertown but i have not seen any snows yet


----------



## MOquack

Just saw about 300 snows flying North over my house. It was about 8:45 and they were low enough that I could see them pretty clearly. I live in Jefferson City, MO and have the Missouri River just North of us, but was really surprised to see snows that low. They don't come through this part of MO in the fall.


----------



## Takem1187

St. Charles County, MO Hunted yesterday afternoon. Darks everywhere. Got busted from a small low bunch of adults coming straight from the sun
thinking they were specks. Saw 5 large bunches of migrators heading North at nose bleed.


----------



## skatehartman

Got completely set up this weekend 30 miles north of the Kansas-Nebraska border. Shot 25 snows on Thursday, didn't hunt Friday, shot 4 snows on Saturday, and had a re-freeze on Saturday night that shot us in the foot for Sunday. We had a 9 degree freeze Saturday night that shut down hunting for Sunday. There are huntable numbers in the Basins but are all mature birds and are damn hard to decoy right now. We are just starting to see big flocks showing up. None of the flocks that we were taking had any more than 200 or so birds. The big push to the basins may be late this week or next. They are talking 50's mid week but another cool-down for the weekend. I guess the up-side to this weekend is that this is a week earlier than I have ever hunted them before and there are plenty of birds to shoot at. I can't wait for the Juvies!! Everything we shot were ALL mature birds. I will be out from Wednesday to Sunday this week and hopefully get the next big wave of migrators from the south. You SD guys don't worry, the birds are weeks ahead of where they were last year so you should be starting to see huntable numbers within the next week or so!! Good Luck All!!


----------



## Feather Freeks

just talked to my buddies dad in madison, SD. canada just started pairing up. he never saw any snows yet, and believe me he scouts hard. people are still driving on the ice out there ice fishing. he said everything is froze up solid. only 1 day in the 10 day forcast above freezing. gonna prolly be a couple weeks before they show up. might see a few here and there straggling through.


----------



## snow

Last friday heading west from Lincoln,the 1st sign of the migration started near hastings NE,as far as you could see heading west the sky was full until night time,the following morning was the same near the Harlen Res,NE heading south into KA.THIS IS IT GUYS.


----------



## MrSafety

Snow....ditto on that. Our salesman called me this morning and said the push into southern NE is huge........said he saw a huge push of cranes too........won't be long now!! :beer:


----------



## PJ

the professor said:


> or your buddy took 1 too many bong rips.


I think some of my buddies have that same problem. 8)


----------



## ChrisP

This weekend I scouted two good feeds just outside of Felton DE. Lots of juvies in the group. Pleanty of open water and feed to keep them around, and not much for warmer weather in the forcast to push them North.


----------



## AdamG

I'm in SE South Dakota. All our snow is melted and gone for the most part. So not really any standing water. Nothing around but a few small flocks of Canada's. I'm watching for birds almost non-stop ....and there's just no snows around us yet. It looks and feels more like spring everyday and I keep expecting to see birds moving. Regardless of snow, I don't think they'll start showing up in numbers until the water areas thaw. ...unless we get more sheet water through flooding etc.


----------



## H2O_Tech

Clay and Union Counties are a wee bit east of the flyway. Much less snow down your way all winter, relative to further north. Keep looking as you'll catch some of the IL birds that traverse IA.

Good reports of birds in the RWB. Friend of mine's crew had a 200 bird decoying 4-day weekend in the RWB. 80% adults in the bag.


----------



## Gildog

Monday Feb 23 there were thousands of snows/blues along I-70 forty minutes east of I-70, and north to the MO river. Haven't seen them piling in like this for a few years...


----------



## Gildog

sorry...meant to say forty minutes east of Kansas City, MO in the last post...


----------



## snowhunter16

Seen my first flock of snows over mitchell today there were about 300 hundred if any one else has seen any let me know :sniper:


----------



## Matt Vanderpan

SOB's have been filtering into De Smet area for the last day and half

Sun and 50 what do you expect? I am sure there is at least one more storm that will come rolling through in the next month though.


----------



## ghostbuster

well i have not seen any snows in watertown yet but starting to see some darks


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

60 degrees in yankton today


----------



## mallardhunter

did deliveries today went from aberdeen to redfield and then to watertown, didnt see a snow, still snow around here seen 1 flock of darks though.


----------



## Traxion

Winter storm watch for the northern half of SD for Weds. nite into Thursday. 4-8" of snow expected. That ought to hold them up a bit LOL!


----------



## fowl_play

i live in yankton and we were workin on a tower north-west of here and there were nice numbers of SOB's flyin today...about 2 hours worth of work left, then i am done for 3 weeks...i dont expect a goose to breathe without me knowin!! :sniper:


----------



## dakotahonker

saw about 200 today in eastern sodak. I have been fishing on thompson all week and have yet to see any snow geese in that area.


----------



## the professor

we should have an affirmation of the snowline come thursday; solid 2-5" of snow expected across the northern half of the state, with possibility of localized amounts up to 10". 1 degree air temperature swing could mean 1 hour of rain and 2 inches of snow, or 10 inches of snow. we shall see!


----------



## Gary Bottger

I heard a few reports of birds in Northeast Nebraska, I drove 120 miles on 20 and saw nothing but darks.  Calling for 2 inches down here. With luck we will get more rain and burn this ice off the ponds.


----------



## jmillercustoms

was grillin some brats for supper tonight and heard a couple "squawks" and knew they werent canadas, looked up and saw 2-300 fly over my house.....bring it on! :sniper:


----------



## fowl_play

i'm hearin more and more today as the night goes on. constant small flocks cruisin on. headin out in the mornin to do some scoutin. hopefully run into some.


----------



## brknwing

Word has it there is 1.5 million sittin on Squaw.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Next weekend Sodak, anyone think it would be worth driving over from Rapid to hunt?


----------



## duckp

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.ph ... 7&map.y=45


----------



## Feather Freeks

man that weather doesn't look good. im going to be around the madison brookings area from the 13-22. i should be ok. emailed my buddy's dad again yesterday. still hasn't seen a snow in the brookings madison area. couple darks is it.


----------



## honker85

heard a bunch fly over last night around the brookings area. They gotta stop sometime I guess!


----------



## Milehigh

Snows are showing around southeastern South Dakota. Spotted flock of 3-6 k this morning when I was out before work.


----------



## Snowhunter07

Weather forecast for watertown isn't looking very good for the next couple days... between 3-7 inches tonight and ending tomorrow night :eyeroll:


----------



## jwild1022

Shot my first birds of the year today in southwest Iowa. Not a ton of birds yet, but huntable numbers.


----------



## Gary Bottger

One small group heading south off highway 20 east of laurel. I saw another group of 14 heading east/southeast and one group of darks heading north.


----------



## duckp

Texas anyone?

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The masses won't change as they aren't getting hit by this storm. They'll just have to wait a bit longer to move up.


----------



## wagner24314

some small flocks nere tyndall SD


----------



## Prarie Hunter

How much snow does Aberdeen have so for?


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

News says 10"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

PLEASE DON'T ASK QUESTIONS OR START DEBATES ABOUT YOUR HUNTS - START ANOTHER THREAD FOR THAT.

THIS IS FOR REPORTS *ONLY*


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

Starting to snow at a pretty good rate here in Sioux Falls, Im thinkin march 7 they will start showin up here in good numbers.


----------



## dakotahonker

I think if headed out to sodak this next weekend i would look into the south eastern part of the state. There are birds there now and they should stay. I dont think this snow is affecting them down there.


----------



## truecole

Aberdeen has about 5 inches already....havent even seen darks show up before the snow hit....everything is froze solid....this snow will help a little in the long run it will create a bunch of sheet water


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

If ya do try down by elkpoint and yankton, maybe lake andes


----------



## WingedShooter7

Chris Hustad said:


> PLEASE DON'T ASK QUESTIONS OR START DEBATES ABOUT YOUR HUNTS - START ANOTHER THREAD FOR THAT.
> 
> THIS IS FOR REPORTS *ONLY*


Sorry Chris


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER

They will be staying south. Aberdeen is getting a healthy amount right now. Dont know about brookings. talked to my bro that goes to sdsu and i dont think there is much snow down theyer so have fun with the snows. I will be snow blowing


----------



## Gary Bottger

No snow south of highway 20 yet.


----------



## Traxion

Snow cover looks solid right now from I90 north. East towards I29 the snow thins. Looks like once things get to melting again there is going to be a real solid snow line somewhere around HWY 12. Reports in that area indicate 8-14" of snow on top of what they already had!


----------



## pheasantphun

I am just north of Huron, we have over 8inches on the ground windy and blowing. I have not seen any geese in this area yet this season. James River and local lake are froze over.

But,, hoping we get run at them like we did last year.


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

Plan on heading down in the Yankton area tomorrow and do a lot of scouting. Got about 2 inches of snow here in Brandon and haven't heard squeak of a snow yet.


----------



## honker85

SDcanadaKILLER said:


> They will be staying south. Aberdeen is getting a healthy amount right now. Dont know about brookings. talked to my bro that goes to sdsu and i dont think there is much snow down theyer so have fun with the snows. I will be snow blowing


Your brother is wrong we got about 4 inches this morning.


----------



## midwestwings

i'm sorry this isn't a numbers report for geese, but it's a number report for snowfall totals. scroll towards the bottom of the page.

http://blogs.keloland.com/blog/index.cfm?commentID=1376


----------



## Feather Freeks

This snow isn't exactly a bad thing. It's gonna put a lot of weight on some lakes, and melt them faster. and the snow in the fields is just gonna turn into sheet water. Suppose to warm up a little By madison SD. My connection heard some snows flying over the madison area when he was ice fishing the day before yesterday. I'm sure they turned around though. Also saw my first 2 canada's in Central Minnesota today! good sign...


----------



## okiefolder

hey fellas, new to site but looks great. me and a buddy are trying to get into so snows but most have moved out of oklahoma. saw about 400 or so today on a wheat field. we would like to travel up to kansas to do some hunting, but dont know where to try. any help would be great thanks.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

I haven't been north of 90 in a while but after scouting south of 90 yesterday all I can say is the snow we are getting is a VERY good thing. There was no sheet water to be seen on my 300 mile scouting trip. All the fields looked bare and dry.


----------



## Gildog

still a nice mess of SOBs an hour east of KC, but most moved north during the week...not sure if any came back on the 50 mph north wind Thursday...


----------



## northlander

Just talked with a guy from town who just got back from the Yankton area this afternoon. He said there were white geese all over the place. He said guys were out chasing them around. Anyone else see the same thing?


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

Yankton is expecting 5 to 8 inches of snow tonight


----------



## fowl_play

northlander said:


> Just talked with a guy from town who just got back from the Yankton area this afternoon. He said there were white geese all over the place. He said guys were out chasing them around. Anyone else see the same thing?


yea i seen the same thing, Pi$$ed me off too, because my spread was right in the middle of them drivin around the sections. alot of the geese we seen tonight were flyin back south. supposed to get lot of snow tonight.


----------



## northlander

Fowl play,

That's a bummer that they messed you up. I've had that happen, too, and it really does test a guy's patience! What's the status of the snow?


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

still coming down


----------



## northlander

Are you going out tomorrow to check it out?


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

I gotta work at 5:30am so i wont be able to see anything


----------



## fowl_play

got 4 inches. woke up a little late this morning, its 8:30. wanted to be up at 6, but oh well. dont know what the goose situation is live yet, but will know in about an hour or so.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

fowl_play said:


> northlander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just talked with a guy from town who just got back from the Yankton area this afternoon. He said there were white geese all over the place. He said guys were out chasing them around. Anyone else see the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> yea i seen the same thing, Pi$$ed me off too, because my spread was right in the middle of them drivin around the sections. alot of the geese we seen tonight were flyin back south. supposed to get lot of snow tonight.
Click to expand...

Probably the same guys I saw Thursday night. Every section with birds in it they were trying to sneak them. Talked to a couple landowners and they did not have permission either. uke: Not the end of the world for me because what I saw was not what I would have considered "huntable" numbers anyways.


----------



## the professor

anybody think to call the CO?

back on topic; no snows in western minnesota so far this weekend. :lol:


----------



## fowl_play

pretty sure the birds went back south after the snow last night here. seen about 200 all day, put on about 250 miles


----------



## okiefolder

seen alot of snows flying back south over oklahoma today. had about 400 land in the field we were hunting but came in and busted us setting up decoys we didnt have a chance


----------



## MO Hatter

Saw a few south of Swan Lake in MO river bottoms. Ok a few hundred thousand. No snow there and i drove only 4 miles of the bottoms, but there were geese in fields and in the air as far as you could see.


----------



## wild42

I haven't seen any geese yet in east central IA. Typically only see a few moving thought this part of the state each year. A few darks moved in during the last warm spell, but nothing has shown up in great numbers yet. I am heading to SW IA next weekend. Should be good with the recent snow and warmer temps this week. I will post what I see when we return. Any posts this week from the area would be appreciated.


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

Went down to Mound City saturday.seen lots of snows but there was a bad snow storm down there so only manages 12 but next weekend looks better out there and plan on going back down there. Diving down there did not see any untill a lil south of omaha. Keep up the good work. they need to get into SoDak


----------



## Feather Freeks

wow! no posts on here for a whole day!!! the highlight of my day is coming on here and reading posts. Ok so i really don't know where the geese are, but i checked weather for Omaha, and Lincoln Nebraska today, suppose to get up to 65 degrees on either wednesday or thursday down there. NO days in the ten day forecast below 45 degrees!! also looking good in the sioux falls SD area with temps this wednesday and thursday reaching 50 degrees. no days below freezing in that forecast... things are gonna shape up quick in a hurry with this kind of weather. Im guessing the majority of snow in Nebraska and Iowa will melt by the end of this week. The Dam could break here soon, and the snows will flood the lands of SODAK!! Get ready...


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

I just found out i got a three day weekend this weekend so i will be hunting the geese hot and heavy.


----------



## DeltaBoy

No birds around the Sioux City, IA area... Reports of birds showing up in that area about a week ago, but some snow arrived this past week.

The snow will not last long with the warmer temps around the corner.


----------



## fowl_play

seen a little more action today than i have seen in the past 4 days. warmer temps will start tomorrow. today was about 25 and i seen a few more geese trickle in than the past 3-4 days.


----------



## snoegoosekiller69

fowl_play said:


> seen a little more action today than i have seen in the past 4 days. warmer temps will start tomorrow. today was about 25 and i seen a few more geese trickle in than the past 3-4 days.


that is wrong because i live in luverne and i havent seen a snow goose yet


----------



## Feather Freeks

just got a hold of my connection down near the madison area, SD. he scouted all day, didn't see one, but he's talked to people who have seen a few here and there. im thinking they prolly saw them before this cold snap and snow came.


----------



## the professor

snoegoosekiller69 said:


> fowl_play said:
> 
> 
> 
> seen a little more action today than i have seen in the past 4 days. warmer temps will start tomorrow. today was about 25 and i seen a few more geese trickle in than the past 3-4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> that is wrong because i live in luverne and i havent seen a snow goose yet
Click to expand...

let me assure you there are birds in SE sodak. you are 100-200 miles away from where these guys are seeing birds. luverne is out of the major flyway. so for you to say that somebody is wrong is well....just plain wrong.


----------



## fowl_play

guys, if you dont want to take it from me, that apparently i'm not seeing birds...eaither come and scout your-self, so i dont have to spend $50 in diesel every other day....or dont read my posts. i work on the road and am home for 3-4 weeks at a time, so i have nothing else to do except hunt and scout, plus luverne is quite aways from me.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

SD people need to relax...your day is coming this week with south winds and 40-50 degree temps scheduled tomorrow until the weekend for Mitchell....but it's going to be too cold up north so I wouldn't expect to be north of I-90 much.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Chris Hustad said:


> SD people need to relax...your day is coming this week with south winds and 40-50 degree temps scheduled tomorrow until the weekend for Mitchell....but it's going to be too cold up north so I wouldn't expect to be north of I-90 much.


Good! That's awesome news!


----------



## dakotahonker

i have seen a few flocks around de smet already for those saying there is no birds in south dakota cause you havent seen any are wrong. get out of town and you will maybe see some. They have disappeared since the cold came back but a couple warm days they will be back like they were and bigger numbers.


----------



## goose nazi

Report from Pierre, 6 snow geese mixed with 75,000 dark geese.

I wish I had better news.


----------



## Gary Bottger

Here is another pic of the geese around morman island park outside of Grand Island Nebraska.


----------



## fowl_play

SEND EM UP HERE!!! :sniper:


----------



## Neck Collar

Holy #[email protected]$.. Thats a few of them...

Good luck with them.


----------



## lynxx69

I was there to witness that same place... Craziness I am sure alot of birds are moving back in now after this little warm up... After the cold temps alot of the birds went back south a ways...


----------



## Gildog

with the 6 inches of snow we got in and around Kansas City, several thousand SOB's have been hanging around and swarming fields just east of Kansas City. A few were even eating in the ditch along 13 HWY between I-70 and Lexington, MO...


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

Anybody think there will be any snows in the SE part of SoDak by saturday that would be worth going after??


----------



## ARK

SoDakGooseHunter said:


> Anybody think there will be any snows in the SE part of SoDak by saturday that would be worth going after??


i would like to know as well..I heard there were some around the chster area.


----------



## AdamG

(clay county, SD) I still haven't seen any here but it shouldn't be long. We didn't have a lot of snow on the ground here but what we did have is melting fast! It should produce some sheet water. We do have a front coming through this weekend. Hopefully it will just add to the sheet water etc and won't hurt anything. I can't hardly wait!


----------



## dakotahonker

nothing in east central south dakota yet.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

Well not much left for snow on the ground here in sioux falls!!!! lots of water!!!!


----------



## fowl_play

more here now, LOTS of dark geese with about 2500-3000 snows in one big flock, plus alot of other scattered flocks. barely any snow left. this weekend should be good.


----------



## montana13

I'm new to the forum....been lurking for several days. I'm impressed with the number of migration reports. In general, is the migration on-time, late or early at this point?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Everything is pretty much right on schedule. The first week of March is always the best for Nebraska numbers....and this week is building up there. A couple buddies are down there right now.


----------



## Gooseman678

Chris-
Im guessing JD is banging away as we speek?


----------



## jpallen14

Last night their was a few flocks of snows coming into southern SD. I saw acouple feilds that had plenty to hunt. By friday afternoon south of I-90 should have alot of birds.


----------



## Gildog

still a lot of sobs around I-70/MO river East of KC here in Missouri, but 75 today with strong south wind, I expect them to shift north anytime. This must be about the tail of the migration


----------



## d wiz

> = i would like to know as well..I heard there were some around the chster area.


Nope. Not as of this morning.

The last storm finally put the migration back to a normal schedule. I think everyone is a bit high strung right now. It is still early where you are going to have to put some miles on to find good pockets of birds.


----------



## fursniper

Get ready South Dakota. North Central and Northeast Nebraska got their birds this morning. Flock after Flock after Flock. You will have birds before lunch time! :sniper:


----------



## Gary Bottger

I agree.  I was just out finishing the blind and they started flying over. Should be a great weekend all around.


----------



## iowa sportsman

Dense fog this morning, I was outside choring at sun up. Numerous of what sounded like small flocks flying 100-150yd ceiling headed north. There have been a lot of dark geese near Missouri river with SOB mixed. Warm day today and Friday with stormy weather Fri-Sun. Look for a good push till then. My two cents.


----------



## Whistler

Gildog said:


> still a lot of sobs around I-70/MO river East of KC here in Missouri, but 75 today with strong south wind, I expect them to shift north anytime. This must be about the tail of the migration


 I wouldn't think so yet. Atleast I hope not. I'm comming down next week! We'll see


----------



## Gildog

Whistler said:


> Gildog said:
> 
> 
> 
> still a lot of sobs around I-70/MO river East of KC here in Missouri, but 75 today with strong south wind, I expect them to shift north anytime. This must be about the tail of the migration
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't think so yet. Atleast I hope not. I'm comming down next week! We'll see
Click to expand...

I meant for my local area, couple hours SE of Mound City, MO...perhaps some straggling flocks but I bet most sobs inch northwest...


----------



## goosegrinder

big push of birds into Nebraska yesterday. Juvies showed up quite well in the afternoon. About 65 in Omaha today.Looks like a little front this weekend but nothing like last week's snow storm. Front edge should be hitting Sodak in a few days if the snow cover is gone.

Alex


----------



## Gary Bottger

They went nose bleed around 11:30 am and flock after flock jumped the border into SD. Now this little front is starting to come through and they are out of the nose bleed but still pushing north. I would estimate an easy 10k of geese have flown over so far today.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

Just got back from scouting, theres definatly some huntable numbers in southern sd. Managed to squeez 3 shots off.


----------



## huntfever

saw good numbers around Seward Ne
pass shot all morning.


----------



## wagner24314

small bunchs flying in to tyndall and to the west


----------



## fowl_play

yep, they are here boys. had to work all day, but workin on the tower i felt i could reach out and touch them. was workin on a 420 ft. today and some flew about 20 feet from me. goin after them tomorrow. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER

Massive flocks moving thru SWIOWA today . Had flocks as far as you could see . All adults .Two of us shot 17 today. Would have given anything to have had a spread of fullbodies. we run 2000 NW and SS
a gust off heavy wind would lay decoys over mud is deep. when could keep it looking good birds finished 20to30 yards.


----------



## fowl_play

that actaully would not be the first time i have thought about bringin a gun with me. haha, it still might happen if they are around in 3 weeks when i go back to work!


----------



## Franchi 9-12

Saw a good 15k -20k tonight about 30 minutes south of Sioux Falls.


----------



## AdamG

This morning is the first good push of birds in the central part of Clay/Union counties (around HWY 29). So far it's been most Canada Geese with White Fronted Geese and Adult Snows and Blues mixed in. Though I have seen some flocks of snows and blues (averaging maybe 200 birds in a flock) Even a flock of Pintails flew by. That's the first migrating ducks I've seen since last fall! Last year, the Dark Geese showed up first and than the light geese followed so they shouldn't be far behind. 
I'm not sure what these two approaching cold fronts are going to do though. One front is hitting this weekend and the next is hitting Tuesday. We are likely to get snow from both fronts but they're calling for more from the front on Tuesday followed by temps in the upper 20's the following couple days at least ....which isn't going to melt the snow we do get very fast. ....any thoughts on how this will effect things?


----------



## Shu

Just talked to a buddy who reports of a lot of snows showing up in southern Iowa yesterday and today.


----------



## kdcustomcalls

this morning out scouting between brookings and de smelt saw probably 400 snows/blues and hunreds opon hunreds of canadas. first real sign of the migration, not sure what kind of effect this up coming weather going to have though? be nice to find a good #, tomarrow mornings weather would be perfect for a hunt


----------



## ghostbuster

seen about 40 dark geese yesterday around the watertown area 
nothing for snows, snow is melting fast here with the warmer wheather we have been having, should be here next week if the fronts dont push them back


----------



## snow

"TopGun" called today,said a massive reverse migration showed up yesterday in Squaw Creek,est is 1.5millions birds...


----------



## JuvyPimp

snow said:


> "TopGun" called today,said a massive reverse migration showed up yesterday in Squaw Creek,est is 1.5millions birds...


It was 80+ degrees and 10-15 mph south winds yesterday. There was not a reverse. Maybe a little one this weekend and next week.

Quite the opposite at least at the basins. Birds pushed out yesterday hard. Northern Neb. must be loaded and extreme southern SD will be loaded soon.


----------



## midwestwings

saw about 50 darks flying high over campus...no snows that i have seen but i'm sure they are close if not, here.


----------



## the professor

few good waves coming over sioux falls as i sit and watch out the window right now. flyin high and headed towards the snow line i suppose!


----------



## blklabs2

Lake preston has snows landig as we speak.


----------



## Gildog

still a few flocks in the air east of Kansas City last night, but no roosters on the usual lakes or ponds. 77 degrees and strong south wind probably lit a fire under them SOB's to hightail it north...


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Put on a 100 plus miles this morning. Left Harrisburg and head west. Saw only one feed the whole morning and I would say there was probably close to 500 in it. Otherwise there was a ton of small flocks flying around. Most were darks and specks. I would think this afternoon they should be making up to the Siouxfu area.


----------



## snow

Hmmm,maybe he is confused,but the # number of birds on and around the refuge jumped from 500k to 1.5million mostly juvies,I have no reason to doubt his report.Spotters around the lake thompson area said small bunches in the area,and almost impossible to hunt,mostly adults.Guys scouting south central SoDak claim not much for open water and perdict thing should pickup around march 15th/20th if the weather holds.


----------



## jmathisb

it's sitting between 50 and 70 here in arkansas for the next couple days i feel my season is over and that you northern boys are about to start tearin' the geese up!


----------



## Duckmaster15

just talked to buddy in the watertown area.. he said a few dark geese came in this morning/afternnon


----------



## jonesy12

Just checking the weather and it is forecasted Saturday through Wednesday snow/rain mix in Sioux Falls......


----------



## duckp

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.ph ... &map.y=193


----------



## wagner24314

lots of birds in centerville


----------



## snow

Seems the SOB's new what was comin and then another whack coming on tuesday.Looks like anoter week or two for SoDak.


----------



## joebobhunter4

just got back from arkansas and there is still a ton of birds there. out of the 5 days we hunted we shot about 350. we got 225 one day with 2 guys shooting most of the time and one guy videoing.


----------



## Sask hunter

joebobhunter4 said:


> just got back from arkansas and there is still a ton of birds there. out of the 5 days we hunted we shot about 350. we got 225 one day with 2 guys shooting most of the time and one guy videoing.


good shoots any pictures. :beer:


----------



## Homerun Outfitters

This last week has seen all of our birds move out of the SE Kansas area. We had great hunting on Monday and Tuesday, but only saw about 200 birds on thursday and no birds migrating up from the south.


----------



## ARK

was out this morning around 6 and there was birds everywhere done in the Humboldt area and lake vermillion.


----------



## kdcustomcalls

seen big flock around 1000 or so by lake campbell headn back south


----------



## Lardy

Drove from brookings to oldham yesterday. Plenty of darks, and saw more ducks than snows.

With these snowstorms my guess is that that I-90 areas will have real huntable geese next weekend when it warms up again starting friday. Im sure the hardcore guys will be finding them earlier though. Seems like the 14th-15th has been the magic date for the mitchell area and should be again


----------



## take'emdown

Drove from luverne to mitchell saw a feed of about 500 near salem


----------



## AdamG

(again central Union/Clay County around HWY 29) Saw numerous flocks of Canadas/Specs and several flocks of Snows/Blues - EVERY FLOCK was fairly high and heading South, South/East. It seems that they know there is weather coming in soon. I'll be here waiting when they return.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

Been seeing small flocks of snow geese between madison and watertown today. they are all pretty scattered. Hopefully action picks up in the next week.


----------



## Duckmaster15

was in the brookings and watertown area all weekend didnt see a one snow!! but did see numours amounts of darks and a few ducks... And from what i could tell there was still quite a bit of snow in the fields..


----------



## ERhunter

Did the birds stay around Lake Thompson or head south over the weekend? How was the weather out there?


----------



## the professor

i found a lot more birds than i thought i would tonight; somewhere between the nebraska border and 1-90.... 8)

got to squeeze off the first shots of the spring. too bad my shooting isnt as good as my bird finding abilities!


----------



## mallardhunter

alot of birds around the spencer-alex area hunted around there all day


----------



## jpallen14

huntable numbers south of hwy 14. Birds moving to the north fast as the snow melts out of the corn feilds. The next week and a half should be fun!


----------



## goose2hunt

Hunted Saturday afternoon near Peru Nebraska, saw alot of Canada's and had a flock of mallards land in my decoys!!!! Had some blues in the area but not many snow geese until after dark coming from the IA side. Last week there were some fairly good sized flocks heading N/NW over Omaha towards Fremont area. Really high with the blue skies. I'm heading to Western Nebraska this weekend, would like to bring the gun if anyone knows if snows are still in the area?


----------



## Traxion

Reports of thousands of birds in the N Platte area in W Nebraska late last week.

Snow is supposed to hit the Dakotas pretty hard thru Tuesday. They are talking 5 inches of snow as far south of Huron. But, the weather is supposed to warm up nicely again at the end of the week.


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

Good news. Tons...Tons... and Tons of birds alont the missouri between yankton and vermillion on the the south dakota side. id say 400,000 +


----------



## Deer_Slayer

Saw quite afew down in the basins... culda shot more than we did but tried getting the bigger groups of 8+ to come down rather than shoot the singles and doubles.. got 14 tho. not a bad day.. i dont need no 60 birds to clean lol


----------



## calisnowhunter

just got back from southern NE still alot of birds to come we got hit with 8" of snow on the 1st and only got to hunt 3 1/2 days. wed evening we shot 38 in 1 1/2 hours they were dive bombing the spread it was awesome and my 14 year old got her first eagle head ever. was a great trip and wish i was still there.


----------



## wyogoose

Theres a decent amount of birds here in Wyoming. Not a huge amount but I'd say around 30-40,000 which is close to peak numbers for us. They are mostly adults and tough to decoy. We killed 29 with three shooters on Friday with mostly adult snows, four adult blues, one juvie ross and two juvie snows. By sunday the cranes were really showing up so the juvies should be close. Dont know if this helps many out but just thought I'd throw out a report too.


----------



## KEN W

As stated above.....this is for reports only.If you have a question....please start a new thread.


----------



## goose2hunt

Heard from a friend snows are still pushing North into the Squaw Creek refuge in MO. Talked with a landowner down near Nebraska City and he said they seem to be holding tight down south of there. I'm sure with the warm weather coming they'll move our way. Heading to North Platte this weekend and i'll send you all a report on what it looks like on Monday!
Good luck to all!


----------



## wild42

Hunted in SW Iowa this past weekend in Fremont County. Saw a couple flocks feeding along the river and were able to get a mature blue and a mature snow out of one flock that circled a little too close to a minimum maintenance road. Knocked on a lot of doors trying to find a place to hunt, but all of the land was leased and the owners had no hunting clauses in the lease agreements. We moved to eastern Fremont County and found a place to set up dekes. Sunday morning we were one section over from about 100,000 in a cornfield. They pulled all of the birds into them and we only had one flock of about 50 birds look at the dekes. We drove about 600 miles on Saturday looking for birds along I-29 and didn't see anything in the river valley. The birds must be staying east of the river toward Riverton or heading west into the Basins from there. Did not see many juvies, mostly mature birds.

Heading to S.D. next week and can't wait. A lot easier to get permission!


----------



## orangefeet

I drove from Grand Forks, ND to Sioux Falls, SD on Monday the 9th on I-29. No birds in sight, but it wasn't the best visability. Did see small flocks on Friday when I left to head north. Had a few buddies harvest about 20 near Madison, SD over the weekend. Some flocks going south today...I'm going to give 'er a go in the morning...I will post tomorrow and fill everyone in.


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

Anybody know the number in the tri county area?? i know the verm to yankton area is still loaded along the river. feild are full


----------



## snowhunter23

just recieved word from resident of sioux falls area man that they only recieved about if at least a half an ich of snow from todays storm, he said its windy as hell tho!


----------



## Gary Bottger

SoDakGooseHunter said:


> Anybody know the number in the tri county area?? i know the verm to yankton area is still loaded along the river. feild are full


Everything I saw today was booking south. I would be surprised if they hunkered down with temps expected to be 30 below with wind chills tonight. Warmer temps forcasted for friday so they won't be gone too long.


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl

Here in Sioux Falls we are sitting at -32 degree windchill, and alot of wind to say the least. wouldnt be surprised if the birds we had are up and gone.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

I was out in the Madison, SD area hunting today, Still plenty of birds to hunt this morning. Shot 13 between four of us. On the way back home we saw a TON of birds riding the north wind back south. They shouldn't be gone for too long though.


----------



## jpallen14

was out scouting last night in southern sd, I-90 area. They did not get much snow at all and the snow geese are still there!! dont be fooled by some saying they left with the cold weather, they are STILL here in lagre numbers. With the warm weather coming on friday the next week should be awsome. Their will be a huge migration of birds into the state starting friday. Its game time, Good luck.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

My prediction there should be geese around huron again by next monday. Gonna cut em!!!! :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

From SDGF:



> March 10
> 
> Lots of snow geese in the Yankton and Bon Homme Co. area. Heaviest concentrations are in the Gayville/Meckling area, the Lesterville area, the Menno area and the Tabor/Springfield area. Hunters should have no problems locating birds. The weather right now is a freezing rain with light snow flurries.
> 
> More snow geese moved into Kingsbury County over the weekend. There has been a few hunters in the area. The geese are concentrated in the eastern half of the county. Kingsbury County missed out on the forecasted blizzard, a little freezing rain and just a trace of snow.
> 
> Snow storm sweeping through state will put a temporary halt to migration. With warm-up forecasted for weekend, should be seeing a lot of movement then.
> 
> An estimated 500,000+ snow geese or greater on Lake Andes.
> 
> Around 10,000 snows flying in Lake Yankton area feeding in nearby cornfields.


Snow Map:










They also just upgraded next weeks forecast and they're now saying 20 degrees warmer than just a couple days ago. If that holds with highs in the 50's all next week in SD....ND may see it's first next week.


----------



## Gary Bottger

Our snow is all but gone near highway 20. We have a good layer of ice on everything but it should be gone friday. I saw a good number move south yesterday, I am south and east of yankton and almost straight south of vermillon. Two larger flocks were heading south this morning as I was going to work.

We have very little open water or sheet water. There are a few isolated places that have some sheet water that is frozen right now. I think this weekend through next week would be a great time to be setup.


----------



## blklabs2

Tony toye has several field today that killed over150 birds,two have over 200 at noon in mound city area.


----------



## outside

Squaw has updated their bird counts three times today. This morning it was 100K then it went to 300K and it's now at 600K. So I guess the answer to the question is yes a lot of the geese that went north found the weather not to their liking and decided to head south and try again another day.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Whistler said:


> Any one know if squaw got birds back with this storm in sodak?


My sources say yes.


----------



## truecole

starting on friday the weather is going to be 50 degrees and that is going to contiue througout the 7-day planner so the birds are going to be trucking through south dakota...i think they will reach sand lake by about the 18-20


----------



## Whistler

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Whistler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one know if squaw got birds back with this storm in sodak?
> 
> 
> 
> My sources say yes.
Click to expand...

 I think you are right!! :lol:


----------



## BeekBuster

Found what i think is a good snow map, so i thought i would share..
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/fsd/products/snowdepth.php


----------



## the professor

BeekBuster said:


> Found what i think is a good snow map, so i thought i would share..
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/fsd/products/snowdepth.php


that one is ok, but this one is considered "the standard".
http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/snow_model/i ... idwest.jpg


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Yesterday was "bloody" in the Squaw Creek area. It's probably safe to say that over a couple thousand were harvested. A LOT of 100 and even 200+ shoots with big flights coming in from the north and the south.


----------



## DSGKMachine

where are the birds? in the eastern part of nebraska-south dakota?


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Get out and put the miles on yourself and find them haha jk jk. But ya i know the weather is suppose to be warming up in south dakota so i would like to think they are in SE south dakota NE nebraska.


----------



## PJ

With it turning out to be one of the coldest springs in recent memory I am planning on a LATE migration!


----------



## DSGKMachine

ya im leaving tonight heading down to south dakota sick of internet huntin


----------



## jpallen14

Quite a few birds left in southern SD. But the the forcast looks amazing for a great week for hunting. Highs in high 40's and low 50's starting sat. The whole state will be covered with snows by Sunday or Monday with tons of new birds comin in each day for the next week. Can't complain about hunting new birds every day. I'm guessing by early next week the birds will be pushing the northern tier of the state. Get out and get'em while you can!!


----------



## Gary Bottger

Everything I have seen in Northeast Nebraska is still heading south. Things should thaw some tomorrow and open a little sheet water but most of the ponds are still frozen tight. I'll be out the next three days doing my part.


----------



## Prarie Hunter

Heading out to SD tomorrow for 10 days for my kind of spring break gonna combine spreads for a total of 800 fullbodies with a guy we met on here always nice to meet new hunters and possibly make a life long friendship looks like saturday might be a little slow but sunday things should start picking up good luck to everyone whos heading out this weekend cant wait till they get to nodak too! Will post up some pictures and reports hopefully from the hotel. :beer:


----------



## Neck Collar

Prairie Hunter, I'm very jealous!!!

Let us know how it goes


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Sodak on Sunday!


----------



## JuvyPimp

Prarie Hunter said:


> Heading out to SD tomorrow for 10 days for my kind of spring break gonna combine spreads for a total of 800 fullbodies with a guy we met on here always nice to meet new hunters and possibly make a life long friendship looks like saturday might be a little slow but sunday things should start picking up good luck to everyone whos heading out this weekend cant wait till they get to nodak too! Will post up some pictures and reports hopefully from the hotel. :beer:


Enjoy those spring breaks while you got em. I miss my spring break trips to SD. Looks like your hitting the weather perfect :beer:

Tear them up in SD everyone. I will try to keep the juvies company while you pick on their moms and dads :beer: . Still plenty of birds down here.


----------



## Gary Bottger

Non stop strings heading into SD this moring. Good luck and pound while you can.


----------



## goose2hunt

Drove to North Platte, NE and from Grand Island west to Odessa is absolutely loaded with snows and blues. My guess there is probaly over 100,000 in that area. I could have just pulled the truck over and jumped the fence and landed on a couple hundred just on the east side of GI. If you get the chance there is plenty of public land out here. Sandhill cranes are here by the thousands as well. The sky to the south of I-80 was just like a cloud of geese last nite. Planning on getting out there this afternoon!!!


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

Theres a good number in and on lake madison. im sure there are flock as far north as watertown. From Yankton/Vermillion to Humbolt i think will be good hunting today through sunday. idk what the weather will be next week. Hopefully a storm up North would keep em down in the southern area that would be nice. plan on going out all day saturday and sunday around the SE part of SoDak, have a open seat in the truck if someone wanted to take alont w 2 19 yr olds sneaking and hammering them snows


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

South Dakota G&F Today:



> The geese seem to be sticking to the river in Bon Homme and Yankton counties the past few days. Many hunters are seeing a lot of geese and they seem to be decoying well.
> 
> There were several hundred thousand snow geese around Lake County last weekend prior to the snow. They were pushed out by the weather but have already started showing back up. There are several large flocks throughout the county, and many groups at Lake Herman. If they reach the same numbers as last weekend, it is the most they have seen in Lake County in at least 3 years.


I hunted Lake county last spring and the numbers we saw was incredible....I'd like to see the most in 3 years though!


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Chris Hustad said:


> South Dakota G&F Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The geese seem to be sticking to the river in Bon Homme and Yankton counties the past few days. Many hunters are seeing a lot of geese and they seem to be decoying well.
> 
> There were several hundred thousand snow geese around Lake County last weekend prior to the snow. They were pushed out by the weather but have already started showing back up. There are several large flocks throughout the county, and many groups at Lake Herman. If they reach the same numbers as last weekend, it is the most they have seen in Lake County in at least 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I hunted Lake county last spring and the numbers we saw was incredible....I'd like to see the most in 3 years though!
Click to expand...

That report is pretty accurate. Well, except for the "they seem to be decoying well" part. :lol: These birds have been tough to say the least. New birds this weekend should turn things around big time though.


----------



## snow

GOOSE2,

The last time I hunted the spring hunt in NE,cranes were mixed in with the snows,gfp closed the area from GI to Kearny for a week,not so now? Curious,been years since we've been there.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

I saw a lot of migrating flocks today Kingsbury county, SD. All heading North. All the flocks were small in size, maybe 100 - 200 would have been a big flock. But there were a lot of them. Did not see much of anything on the ground though. I hope there is more around tomarrow.
:sniper: :justanangel:


----------



## kdcustomcalls

they started to show up this evening southern brookings county, sd lots of smaller flocks biggest being maybe 300 or so. only found 1 spot were they were in the feild


----------



## kdcustomcalls

stepped out side for a cig treat and heard a flock flying over head in Volga, SD they might just be putting on some miles tonite


----------



## Bruce

Nothing up in the NE corner. Not even honkers. I predict Monday witll be the start for me.


----------



## skatehartman

I know that a few of the outfitters that I have talked to are still staying local here in the basins. I talked to one outfitter who is in the aberdeen SD area and he is shooting birds already. I do know that the birds are spread across about five states from Southern SD all the way to Arkansas. I did a preliminary estimate and a county east I would say was staging 200,000 birds, a county north was staging 250,000 birds and our county has that times two. I hope you guys up north have better luck decoying them mature birds than I did. We were only able to land a dozen or so flocks. Most would come within 60 yards and you had better be shooting. We are still set up on a spread of over 2000 decoys in the basin area and we are still seeing huge flocks moving up from the south. I will be out the next four days givin' er heck. Looks like the weather is going to cooperate. Does anyone know if there is any truth to the statement that Aberdeen has areas on some ponds that the ice is over 48 inches thick. I heard that a couple days ago and didn't know what to make of that. Good luck this weekend and remember, they are the enemy and the enemy must go down!!


----------



## Hitman_25

we also seen many small flocks going north kingbury county today and had a few bomb the decoyes this evening as we where setting up. hopefully tommorow brings more of the same migration as today.


----------



## the professor

skatehartman said:


> I know that a few of the outfitters that I have talked to are still staying local here in the basins. I talked to one outfitter who is in the aberdeen SD area and he is shooting birds already. I do know that the birds are spread across about five states from Southern SD all the way to Arkansas. I did a preliminary estimate and a county east I would say was staging 200,000 birds, a county north was staging 250,000 birds and our county has that times two. I hope you guys up north have better luck decoying them mature birds than I did. We were only able to land a dozen or so flocks. Most would come within 60 yards and you had better be shooting. We are still set up on a spread of over 2000 decoys in the basin area and we are still seeing huge flocks moving up from the south. I will be out the next four days givin' er heck. Looks like the weather is going to cooperate. Does anyone know if there is any truth to the statement that Aberdeen has areas on some ponds that the ice is over 48 inches thick. I heard that a couple days ago and didn't know what to make of that. Good luck this weekend and remember, they are the enemy and the enemy must go down!!


up till today there was almost 10 inches of snow just north east of aberdeen; and as far as ice thickness, a few guys i work with had to use extensions on their augers last time they were up that way fishing.


----------



## Decoyin Drake

i spoke to a farmer yasterday whose groung i have permission to hunt in central mo. he said he had a 40 acre area of corn and beans covered friady am. figures i have the flu. guessing 20K at least.


----------



## Sean Ehmke

I live just east of Council Blufs (12 miles) and they are moving thru this mornig in good numbers. Makes me wish I had a spread set out on the neighbors corn field. Even saw a nice group of wood ducks land on the small pond just up from my house.

Sean


----------



## kdcustomcalls

SOB's everywhere in cental SD, good luck everyone


----------



## duckhunters4

Any snow around the De Smet area? I looked at the forcast for the next week and very warm temperatures are forcasted. Two days at 60 degrees. That should get some pools on the ice and get the birds moving!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

My phone blew up from MO to NE to SD. Big migration today.


----------



## snowbus

Canadas going north along the Missouri today. The clock now starts - 13 days till the snows are here! Wouldn't doubt a few trickle up before then.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

After the waves of birds I saw today, I wouldn't be suprised if there are snow geese in southern NoDak. Lots of birds going north today being aided with the south winds. Get ready you guys up there, b/c here they come!


----------



## huntfever

Saw some good numbers heading north today, but still managed to get ten on a jump around Wilbur NE. Still seeing good numbers in south eastern NE


----------



## blue geese

see a few canadas in central ND today. no snows yet


----------



## wyogoose

All 30-40,000 of our snows blew out late last week and headed horth. Had a scout out yesterday and saw about 100. Location was SE Wyoming by the way.


----------



## snow123geese

I saw two small flocks of canada geese this morning in east central ND.


----------



## SnowSlammer

Seen first couple flocks of snows in ND today! Saw a ton of honkers yesterday and today.


----------



## duckp

They're in NE SoDak now.Vanguard pretty close to NoDak.


----------



## Maz

Drove from Fargo to Edgley, Lamoure, and back this morning. Lots of honkers, hundreds of deer, several coyotes (including one that ran into a bullet), NO SNOW GEESE.


----------



## KEN W

2 days of 45-50 degress and there is water standing all over....especially in fields that have been worked or plowed and are black.....they will be in ND this week.


----------



## RNTHUNTER369

SEEN A COUPLE SNOWS IN NORTHERN SD TODAY. :beer:


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Just got back from a weekend hunt in SD. Scouted all day on Friday and watched a roost in Southern SD build for 5 hours straight. The amount of birds that staged there that afternoon blew my mind. Never seen anything like it before. Late in the afternoon 6 guys decided to crawl out on the ice and try to jump them :eyeroll: . I counted 57 cars and trucks watching as these guys snuck out there. We headed north in search of a field for the next day. Found a good feed and hunted the field Sat and this morning with little success. The birds were dead set on migrating as far as they could ride the south wind and blew right past us. We did end up with a banded ross for our efforts however. From what I saw I would say central SD is loaded right now.


----------



## SnowSlammer

Went driving around tonight to see if I couldn't get a crack at one. Saw 6 mixed in feeding with a bunch of honkers.(Right on the border). Saw a lot of honks tonight 3 fields full. Shouldn't be to long before we got good number in Nodak.


----------



## Hitman_25

shot 17 in kingsbury county SD in the decoyes on saturday and 14 before one oclock on sunday on the same field but the wind got nasty in the afternoon so we picked up and will find a new field in the morning.good numbers in Kingsbury.


----------



## mallardhunter

yesterday drove from aberdeen to sioux falls on I-29 seen a few good sized flocks closer to brookings. went from siouxfalls to madison seen geese all over, good numbers from madison to desmet, and around huron area, so you better get out boys :strapped:


----------



## EW6

Hunted Lake County SD this weekend. Not much action, 3 birds Friday. Huge migration Sat. and a ton of birds moving Sun as well. Ducks showed up in force on Sun. Two of us shot 15 Sat and 16 Sun over the dekes until about 1 when the wind started to knock the decoys over. A good number of juvies and ross' geese. Frost was still in the ground Sunday when we left keeping you from putting decoys into it.


----------



## goose2hunt

Hunted Sutherland Res this weekend in Western Nebraska, Saturday had about 50K on the lake and when they got up they bolted straight North, V'd up and didn't look back. There are still several thousand in the area. The fun part was driving back East to Omaha yesterday afternoon. Between Kearney and Grand Island there were probably 100K. I counted 3 interstate lakes along I-80 that you couldn't see water, just white with Snow's. There is alot of feed left in some of the fields there, i figure we have about a week maybe two before they push North, especially if the weather stays nice. Ended up with 1 banded Snow this weekend. Does anyone know how SE Nebraska looks? I didn't see anything East of Grand Island yesterday!


----------



## Gary Bottger

There was a pretty good push this morning. The best I have seen since Friday.


----------



## deadgoose

Fair numbers s of I90, our group shot 34 sat and 35 sun. The birds decoyed fair with good numbers of ross and juvies.


----------



## yellow dog

Hunted N. W. Missouri thurs,fri., sat.,Sun., had excellent success for our group.
Shot several banded birds,a blue phase ross goose and alot of geese.
Sat. was definately a migration day saw flocks and flocks super high headed North.
Most birds flying I have seen in the three years I have been at it.


----------



## KITCH

Had a great time also in Mo this last week . Yellow Dog it was great meeting you and your daughter . Thanks to John and the guys at Show Me Snow Geese.


----------



## Iowan

Its 15 min. till 2 a.m. and I cant sleep cause the snows are keeping me up! 
Its currently 59 deg. here in central iowa, about 15 miles west of Des Moines, so Ive got my bedroom windows open and all I hear are snows flying around. Seen huge flocks of migrators 3-4k, everyday for two weeks. There so high they look like they've got their oxygen masks on! Locally theres always been a decent amount around 100-500 on our ponds and fields. Its been the best spring goose hunts Ive had since my high school friend hooked my on these things 10 years ago. Good luck to everybody and be safe. -I-


----------



## mallardhunter

went to ellendale from aberdeen for work and seen some snows by fredrick thats as far north as i seen any


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

50,000 on Sand Lake with many more in the sky in that area


----------



## the professor

maple lake duck slayer said:


> 50,000 on Sand Lake with many more in the sky in that area


says the guy on the hotline.... :lol:


----------



## duckp

Yeh,he's low.Way low now.


----------



## Goose Unit

Got my first Snow today in ND seen over ten thousand birds going out for some more tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Went out tonight to adjust the spread for the NW wind tomorrow and not a bird in the air. :-?


----------



## Franchi 9-12

went hunting last night and shot 15 juveys over decoys. Saw a lot of birds but most were dark.


----------



## jpallen14

birds have really came into the northern portion of SD in the last two days. Looks like some really good migration days for this weekend. Sand lake is only reporting 50,000 but dont be fooled! Thier is so much sheet water up that way that the birds are sitting in the feilds, not on the refuge ice! Tons of birds in the area. Its going to be bloody Friday-sunday with the warm temps and south wind for anyone that will be in the area. Good luck and go get'em. I can't wait.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

Not near the migration today as the last two days. Maybe 5-6 flocks with maybe 50 birds in each. Only one flock of specks too!!! Our NW wind didn't come till we had to quit, of course. Birds worked ok but with no wind they would not come within 60 or so yds. Only two more days left of vacation.


----------



## the professor

jpallen14 said:


> birds have really came into the northern portion of SD in the last two days. Looks like some really good migration days for this weekend. Sand lake is only reporting 50,000 but dont be fooled! Thier is so much sheet water up that way that the birds are sitting in the feilds, not on the refuge ice! Tons of birds in the area. Its going to be bloody Friday-sunday with the warm temps and south wind for anyone that will be in the area. Good luck and go get'em. I can't wait.


its good to know that the adult birds are finally out of the area we are going to be hunting. you guys can have em!


----------



## Maz

not sure what y'all are looking at. I watched north end of Sand through binoculars for last two days and saw very little. 50,000 birds isn't very many and I didn't see half that. Last night at sundown everything was going west off north end of lake. Today there was nothing moving from the refuge into ND. Heard a total of 2 shots and neither came from my gun. Had one large flock give me a couple passes and then head for refuge last night. Did not see a light goose today and I sat from 7a-3:30p.


----------



## wagner24314

saw 50 birds today on my way back to yankon drove past lake andes turned south on 81 into yankton


----------



## WingedShooter7

Grandpa was up in De Smet today, said he saw a total of 5 birds!?!


----------



## goose nazi

100k to 150k in the Clark Bottom area, just getting a drink of water I believe. I went north of Pierre this afternoon and I would guess the same
amount of birds are in that area also. The birds in the Clark Bottom area
got up and made a supercell tornado and headed north and that was that, not sure where they ended up. I may have seen the same geese in the Sheehan area feeding in the fields in the PM north of Pierre. The geese
are feeding for about 20 minutes and then getting up and finding other
fields to feed in and they are in large numbers. I never fired a shot but 
did get some good video of them swirling around and around like they like to do, that was worth the 150 miles I put on today. 
I am going to head east Friday for a week or more maybe I will stage in
Huron and wait for the juvies. 
Good Luck Boys

2008 hunt pic included for your enjoyment


----------



## snowbus

Significant migration of Canadas this am. Would not doubt snows in SD are moving with this south wind also.


----------



## mallardhunter

was up by sand lake didnt see a whole lot then went down to scatterwood there was alot better numbers down there


----------



## duckp

Quite a few birds moving east and SE in the Webster area.A significant increase in the number of hunters around today.


----------



## Drakekiller

Sounds like SD is the ticket.


----------



## greenc

yeah sd has the birds but the weather is not playn in favor of decoying we hunted weds and 2 day 10 birds total thats with 250fullbodies 300silosocks 150shells 75 floaters 18siloflappers 3vortex machines 3 ecallers and plus all adult birds with Phd's going back nextwknd for payback


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

drove west of watertown tonight just on 212 over to clark and back and saw numerous fields white with birds with skies in the south covered with birds. Get out and get em' while ya can. Good luck guys :beer:


----------



## the professor

theres still birds to be found anywhere a guy would want to hunt. some places have dropped in numbers, but the birds that are left are a lot younger. we drove for hours tonight just scouting a new area and saw thousands of birds, but not another soul out and about.


----------



## Franchi 9-12

went out to night and in 5 hours shot 22 birds over 320 silsock and 60 northwinds birds wanted to decoy pasted four or five group that were about 40 yards high. Even had 2 birds land in our decoys.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

I've been seeing some of our local Canada's in the fields and a least one flight of migrating Canada geese heading into Canada every other day for about a week now. Feels good just to see flocks of geese on the Horizon once again. :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter

ive noticed more numbers are east of aberdeen around the groton area


----------



## gooseguy2009

What a beautiful day. Birds in the air constantly. Would not look at the dekes. I think I got a sunburn.


----------



## Franchi 9-12

buddies of mine went out to night and shot 10 over the decoys. They hunted the same field as last night when we shot 22 and tuesday night when we shot 13. We have been hunting west


----------



## mallardhunter

you nd boys have to be at the south end because im positive there is geese up there if they all the way up to highway 10 in southdakota


----------



## blhunter3

Saw some flying and a very small group feeding in the way southern part of the state. Damn near on the ND SD border. Get 30 miles into ND they is still a good amount of snow yet. By mid week more snow will be gone and alot more birds will be in the state is certain parts.


----------



## wild42

Hunting in the Huron area. Seen good numbers of birds since Thursday. The birds were loafing on Thursday and Friday but this morning they all took off heading north. A lot of hunters in the area this morning. I think the pressure is getting to the birds and moving them out. Shot 28 on Thursday, 1 on Friday, and none today, 2 guys. Hoping some juvies move in this afternoon. Birds still extremely tough to decoy.


----------



## remidog

blhunter3 said:


> Saw some flying and a very small group feeding in the way southern part of the state. Damn near on the ND SD border. Get 30 miles into ND they is still a good amount of snow yet. By mid week more snow will be gone and alot more birds will be in the state is certain parts.


i think your wrong about that, a cold front is moving in around tuesday and it will be below average temps then it moves in with high winds from the north, they wont be moving for a few days at least. even a blizzard watch already in parts on nd this morning on the weather channel. good luck everyone


----------



## blhunter3

I thought it was suppose to rain and not snow. If it rains then alot of snow will be gone.


----------



## sloughslapper

I think NWS said temps west of US 83 were enough to support snow. SE ND should be okay.


----------



## Franchi 9-12

we shot 26 this morning in the same field we've been hunting all we still seeing lots of snows, just wondering how long do you guys think they will be in sd.


----------



## the professor

we had 57 birds when i left at 1:30 today; somewhere south of hwy 212 and west of the missouri river.... 8)


----------



## the professor

Franchi 9-12 said:


> we shot 26 this morning in the same field we've been hunting all we still seeing lots of snows, just wondering how long do you guys think they will be in sd.


till you cant legally shoot them in may.


----------



## steve0221

Hunted southern north dakota today. All the birds we seen were headed south late in the afternoon. Ended up killing only 4 which were all adults. We did see quite a few in Minnesota also.


----------



## krsportsman

Shot 82 today in the decoys!! Quite a few juvies, lots of fun!!


----------



## collar boy

krsportsman what state were you gettin the juvies in??


----------



## bud69652

What's a juvie? Are those the birds that keep bombing in our spread all weekend? The one's that look skanky?  Got 77 the past two days by pierre.


----------



## goose_caller

Just had my last hunt this AM in NW Missouri by Squaw....shot 11 this morning and was happy to be hunting in my tennis shoes and warm-ups....hell we could use a good 1-2" of rain down here.....heading to Mudhole SD tonight.  Better get my waders out.

Lots of juvies still down here....most are not using refuge though and there is a ton of scattered flocks of 500-5,000 using pasture ponds....it will be a while before they move north.


----------



## USSapper

Saw a bunch south of I29 today


----------



## Mnflatlander

Just got back from Western Mn. Shot 3 over decoys. 2 snows and 1 ross. Adult birds. First time going. 150 rags and an e-caller. Will be going next weekend in the same area. Good numbers to hunt. I saw more Saturday than I did today. The ones I saw today where roosting next to larger ponds with bean/corn fields next to them. They all seem to be adult birds. Very muddy!


----------



## snoegoosekiller69

Mnflatlander said:


> Just got back from Western Mn, between Wheaton, Mn and Brownvalley, Mn. Shot 3 over decoys. 2 snows and 1 ross. Adult birds. First time going. 150 rags and an e-caller. Will be going next weekend in the same area. Good numbers to hunt. I saw more Saturday than I did today. The ones I saw today where roosting next to larger ponds with bean/corn fields next to them. They all seem to be adult birds. Very muddy!


I Went out on friday got 7 then i went out on saturday and 32 with 1 band


----------



## Hitman_25

shot 67 on friday 74 on sat and 54 as of sunday morning all in the decoys in kingsbury SD


----------



## Franchi 9-12

Is there still geese in Missouri and the husker state?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Franchi 9-12 said:


> Is there still geese in Missouri and the husker state?


Just small pods for the most part.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

USSapper said:


> Saw a bunch south of I29 today


 :beer:

Saw um also!


----------



## the professor

Mnflatlander said:


> Just got back from Western Mn, between Wheaton, Mn and Brownvalley, Mn. Shot 3 over decoys. 2 snows and 1 ross. Adult birds. First time going. 150 rags and an e-caller. Will be going next weekend in the same area. Good numbers to hunt. I saw more Saturday than I did today. The ones I saw today where roosting next to larger ponds with bean/corn fields next to them. They all seem to be adult birds. Very muddy!


i would change your post to just "western minnesota", if you want any chance of those birds still being there next weekend.


----------



## Traxion

Hunted the east central part of the state solo the end of this last week. Only spent about 2 ours in the field on Thursday and ended up with 8, it would have been a great day had I been able to get there earlier. Friday ended up with 6, lots of birds hanging at 80 yds. and I could not figure out why. Lots of birds, killed about 1/2 juvies. I didn't hunt the weekend but left the area today, big south wind, 65 degrees, and rain. Birds should be pushing north hard.


----------



## TINGER

I spotted some birds east of I-94


----------



## wtrflr 2009

krsportsman said:


> Shot 82 today in the decoys!! Quite a few juvies, lots of fun!!


how far south are you hunting the juvys


----------



## krsportsman

South Dakota!!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Wow... all the geese must be in north dakota, seen very few flocks of geese north of hwy 14, anyone seeing many geese in sodak or is it over?


----------



## shadow

Traveled from Minnesota to Bismarck along 94. Only white geese I saw were about 15 miles east of Moorhead, plenty of them there too! Am heading north on Tuesday doubt any geese are up to Devils Lake yet.


----------



## gasburner70

i just got back from a wedding in yankton SD took 81 south as soon as i got into SD there are alot of birds still there saw several big flocks near I 90 and saw alot again on the way home today back to grand forks


----------



## gooseguy2009

I'm going to need a boat to get my field dekes out. Hunted all weekend for 1 juvie. I saw a ton of birds yesterday going south. Today it was deader than a doornail. Won't get to decoy for a few days because of the rain. Lots and lots of it.


----------



## mallardhunter

was north of groton and shot 17 saturday decoying, and got 27 yesterday decoying nice and sloppy out


----------



## Chuck Smith

Just got back from Kingsbury County in SD. Hunted 2 1/2 days. Shot 35 birds. Should have gotten more. Empty shell to bird ratio was poor.

But did not see loads of birds but the birds that we did see decoyed well. A good mix of adults and juvies. People that were south of us saw loads of birds heading north.

So central SD should be good until weekend IMO.


----------



## jenny

Shot 35 geese sunday morning in ND with a couple buddies. Just started seeing geese there this weekend


----------



## truecole

shot 44 geese on saturday in the decoys all adults no juvies...i have been sitting at school in detention and have seen a few big flocks migrating north into ellendale nd....idk wat this storm cuming tonight is going to do to the birds should be interesting...might be skippin school


----------



## take'em down

saw a couple small flocks flying about 30 miles north or so of fargo


----------



## teamplague22

anyone know what the weather in nd is going to do to these birds iam hoping that the turn around and head back to sd


----------



## honker85

Sd snow goose killer said:


> Wow... all the geese must be in north dakota, seen very few flocks of geese north of hwy 14, anyone seeing many geese in sodak or is it over?


same thing drove around all night saw one dam snow goose with 2 canadians..... was gone all weekend i probably missed it and im guessing its over from what i have seen


----------



## the professor

scouted tonight after the thunderstorms....looks like its over here.


----------



## Prarie Hunter

News said 6-10 inches for Devils Lake with a North wind of gusts over 50 mph that should push birds to at least the southern part of ND. Temps below freezing for next 8 days starting tomorrow.


----------



## Maz

truecole said:


> shot 44 geese on saturday in the decoys all adults no juvies...i have been sitting at school in detention and have seen a few big flocks migrating north into ellendale nd....idk wat this storm cuming tonight is going to do to the birds should be interesting...might be skippin school


Now THAT'S the attitude we love! Think I still hold the record for most days of detention at Fargo North and much of it was related to hunting. You have a promising future as a waterfowl hunter.


----------



## jpallen14

Starting last friday the birds really moved out of NE SD. By Yesterday(monday) their was only a percentage of what was around just a few days before. It also looks like eastern ND is only getting rain now so it looks like most are birds are done for the season. They sure came thru fast.


----------



## DU870

Heading to Central South South Dakota tommorow-Chamberlain area. Hunting Thursday-Saturday. What did the last storm do to the birds? Anyone know where the snow fell and how much.

I am reading reports that ND has all of the birds and then other reports saying there are still a ton of birds in Nebraska and South Dakota. I am thinking at least some of the birds will come back and any migration to the north will be stopped with N and NW winds starting Wed and going thru Saturday. Any ideas from my fellow snow hunters?


----------



## fubar

saw a small flock go over grand foo


----------



## buckmaster

Some geese pushing into south central nd today we are missing the snow as of now, but the fields are going to be almost impassable with the ammount of water around. They closed all county roads today in southern stutsman county at 1:00 this afternoon. That could make it tough to get around to even find the geese. not good


----------



## goose2hunt

Hoping to hunt this weekend in SE Nebraska near Peru, anyone seen anything down that way? Saw a post for Squaw Refuge so it's a bit more promising! Would like to spray and pray a few more times this season but it's not looking good


----------



## Zekeland

snowline restored up here....


----------



## snowbus

Exactly, and the birds we had in ND middle of last week went back south!


----------



## Waterfowl Hustlers

We hunted south west of Watertown last Thursday-Sunday. Shoot 136 Snows/Blues mostly over decoys. We managed to pull one banded snow out of the bunch. The birds decoyed awsome there were alot of ross and juvines in the area. With the south east wind and nice sunny skys there was a good migration moving north all weekend. It was a good way to finish up our spring break and i hope to get back out there soon. Wack em an stack em boys!!!


----------



## Waterfowl Hustlers




----------



## Waterfowl Hustlers




----------



## Waterfowl Hustlers




----------



## Franchi 9-12

are the birds moving back south into SD.


----------



## PJ

Everyday I be Hustlin I be Hustlin I be Hustlin!


----------



## snow

WH,

Looks like a "happy bunch" of hunters,and lucky ones too,how did ya find a field that was'nt muddy? 

Thanx for sharing the pics


----------



## snow123geese

I saw a small flock of 15-20 snows heading NE this morning in east central ND.


----------



## truecole

ton of geese rolling back into SD... had a late start today for school on my way in saw flocks everywere......the flooding is terrible tho the rivers all reached a record and frederick and westport are flooding hardcore...im thinking school will be cancled soon because a ton of roads are closed because of bridges flooding over the main road to school just started flooding over...but they definitley moved back in


----------



## lynxx69

truecole said:


> ton of geese rolling back into SD... had a late start today for school on my way in saw flocks everywere......the flooding is terrible tho the rivers all reached a record and frederick and westport are flooding hardcore...im thinking school will be cancled soon because a ton of roads are closed because of bridges flooding over the main road to school just started flooding over...but they definitley moved back in


how much snow did you get down there?


----------



## Waterfowl Hustlers

snow said:


> WH,
> 
> Looks like a "happy bunch" of hunters,and lucky ones too,how did ya find a field that was'nt muddy?
> 
> Thanx for sharing the pics


It was pretty dry when we were out there. But they got alot of rain and snow after we left? So we were lucky. We put about 300 mile on just to find a decent feild in between hwy 212 and hwy 34.


----------



## truecole

lynxx69

we hardly got any just enough to see a little white on the ground here and there


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Pretty much everything is going south in ND. There is some stopping areas that are holding a lot en route south.

Be VERY careful if you're out. The roads are flooded all over. I've heard of 2 spreads out right now where they can't even get to it in ND and SD.


----------



## snowbus

Canadas moving south even. Wow.


----------



## mallardhunter

i would like to remind guys to stay on good roads not mud roads because it doesnt make farmers happy and when you get stuck no one really wants to help you.....

seen good numbers of geese back in SD today yesterday i only seen 2 good groups, lots of flooding north of Aberdeen so its hard to get around, so be careful


----------



## shadow

Traveled from Bismarck to Minot then east to Devils Lake. Only geese were dark ones heading south. No snows up here


----------



## GKBassplayer

Hunted SE Nodak this morning a saw thousands of birds headed SE, a long with a lot of issues we ended up with 5, Not bad for my first time decoying snows


----------



## Franchi 9-12

So the birds are flying back into north SD and ND is a lake now, soooooo are huntable numbers in NE and MO and southern SD still or is it time to get the fishing poles out.


----------



## nebgoosehunter

So are they heading south because of the flood waters and inaccessibility to food?


----------



## diver_sniper

No, they're loving the backed up water, if anything I think that will help speed them up. Not everything is under water, they still find food. The only thing I can believe would push them back south is the snow and cold winds we just had.


----------



## GK1

Just got back a few minutes ago from central SODAK. I'm not sure what people are saying but there are PLENTY of birds left in the center of the state. Saturday morning was awesome as I got permission and set the spread Friday night by myself. Just ran 400 silosocks. Saturday morning had my twenty in one hour. Partner arrived at 5:00 that night and he put down another 10 before dark with some very subpar shooting. Killed 40 more the next day and then the WEATHER came. Roads we drove over in the dark were gone when we came back out. Had to detour 10 miles to get to the spread. Crazy rain. We killed birds when we could get out around the storms but were chased out 3 times with rain,lightning 45 mile an hour winds throwin decoys around etc. Then it got cold, ever have 400 sillosocks filled with 4 inches of rain freeze? I got 400 8 pound popsicles I had to sled out of the field. Damn my back hurts. We killed (2 of us)well over 100 birds in the few days we could actually hunt. If your headed out this is what you will probably find.----------Birds scattered in smaller groups. They can roost and feed in the same spot,flooded corn everywhere.When they do fly it seems to be a much shorter distance than normal. Often just a half mile or so. Set closer to the roost area than normal.----JUVIES, these birds are doing back flips to get to the spread and often they come back for more  The potential for HUGE shoots are right now if you have a number of shooters. Plus was starting to see some birds headed back from the north. Go get em.


----------



## trikortreat

USSapper said:


> Saw a bunch south of I29 today


wouldnt believe it comin from you....after readin yer dumb post of "snows????" :lol:


----------



## teamshakeandbake

There should be amazing shoots in south dakota right now it could get very bloody haha :sniper: as the geese are staging


----------



## honker85

Franchi 9-12 said:


> So the birds are flying back into north SD and ND is a lake now, soooooo are huntable numbers in NE and MO and southern SD still or is it time to get the fishing poles out.


I'm wondering the same darn thing. Seems like the migration went around brookings. Could the main migration really have moved through in a matter of 3 days. Is there any huntable numbers south yet or are there any birds that will come farther from nd. Looks like I'm going to have to start sharpening my carp spear if it's all over


----------



## Herters_Decoys

"Could the main migration really have moved through in a matter of 3 days."

I've seen it happen a few times..... Spring and Fall. But there is always straggler birds somewhere.


----------



## Aaron1

All I know is that not many (good luck finding them) are left in central to southern SD. Northern SD should be ok but I haven't been up there to confirm.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

From what i have seen there are plenty of birds in NE south dakota but that can change very fast!


----------



## Benelliboy1715

There is a good # of small scattered flocks from the southern SD border to about watertown. After that there is a lot more flocks that are larger in size. By the time you get to Waubay, the flocks are everywhere. The SD boys better get out now before the geese are gone. This is just what I had seen today.


----------



## bornlucky

i drove around LaMoure county today looking at the floodwaters. Water everywhere and covered with two inches of ice. I did not see one snow goose.


----------



## mjschuette

been by Elendale since thursday, shot 2 yesterday, a few huntable flocks moving around, going back to sd at night. just seen lots of very large flocks going north north east of elendale. All mature birds here. 2 other hunters we're down by Aberdeen TONS of geese, juvies, they couldn't hunt because of the flooding.


----------



## carp_killer

i went on a FFA trip today from renville mn all the way to brookings and i seen ONE snow the entire trip not another goose/duck to be seen


----------



## pump&amp;grind

Conde SD heavy numbers, but staying grouped together pretty tight. smashed 30 in clark,sd 2 days ago in the dekes, came in like nothing.


----------



## asah86

shot 2 pass shooting in se nodak this morning more geese here then i thought saw several large flocks coming up from the south


----------



## greenc

just got back from scoutning lots of birds headed south between i-29 and 281 very little headed north every big flock headed south bound saw maybe 2 or 3 small (3000-5000) feeds nothing 2 get a woody over i give it a week then the smackn will continue


----------



## honker85

trapper_2 said:


> i went on a FFA trip today from renville mn all the way to brookings and i seen ONE snow the entire trip not another goose/duck to be seen


must have been tough to see out of that bus window......


----------



## duckp

Just came from W Central Mn to home.Many large flocks(high)heading SW on a line from Appleton,Ortonville,Milbank,Watertown.


----------



## MW-Waterfowler

I went out one day lst week, that was Monday. Drove form Sioux Falls to Montrose. Then I headed north towards Madison. I saw birds every 6-7 miles or so. Tried to get permission for a pond that had 4-6k of them. I called a person the owned the land, then called the ppl that rent it, and then called the land manager of the ppl that rent it, and got a solid NO...  It would of been perfect because there were comin in from all over, and only flying 10-15 yards above the ground beacuse of the high winds. So back towards Madison. Got just north of Madison and stopped to look around-----nothing. Then drove 2 miles and saw a flock of 7-10k on the ground with a thousand or so trying to land in the wind. Road conditions were to bad to even get close. Then headed towards Brookings. I didn't see anything 10 miles west of Brookings. Then stopped at Brookings.................................................................................................................. Just tonight as I was fillin up the car with gas, there was a truck with a trailer with hunting stuff on it. I talked to one of the guys and he said they just got back from the Webster area. Thousands and thousands of birds. They also only shot 6 with 1500 decoys.. I really cant believe that for a sec, but he just said they didnt decoy for chit..........................................................My cousin wants to go hunting this coming Friday, and Saturday. From reports, and the weather coming it seems like it might be amazing, but then again where are you able to drive in northern SD????........................So are the reports somewhat true. Are there birds still around in the Clark/Conde/Bradley area??


----------



## truecole

yes northern SD is full


----------



## Mnflatlander

Just got back from Western Mn. Only shot 1-adult. Some decoyed, just can't shoot straight. Saw thousands. Our estimate--maybe 200,000-300,000. Of course, most very high. We did a sneak on a slough, they kicked when we got about 200 yrds away. Estimate was about 50,000-60,000 in the one flock sitting on sheet ice. Seemed to be mostly all adults. Bad weather is moving in tonight for that area.


----------



## mjschuette

Update on my last post..... lots of geese in the southern counties around ellendale.. I est. 300k-600k. they move north 6 mi, east 6 mi, south back into sodak. none decoying. couple other hunters from south dakota staying in ellendale told me that the hunting pressure down there is somthing to see, 3-4 cars chasing each flock. so the geese try to go north, run into sno and go back south. 3 days hunting shot 2 geese. 1 getting out of the car to set decoys. the other in the decoys, skybusted on a flock NOT decoying at all.


----------



## duckp

Sand Lake area.
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.ph ... 4&map.y=74

Up to 18 inches with heavy winds.True 'snow'geese soon.


----------



## mlucas1

heading back to nebraska :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brobones

Saw my first snows of the year SE of Moose Jaw SK. yesterday. With the warm weather for the next 3 days it is only going to get better..


----------



## Bruce

We getting 14+ inches you bet they will be in southern SD or NE.


----------



## blhunter3

honker85 said:


> trapper_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i went on a FFA trip today from renville mn all the way to brookings and i seen ONE snow the entire trip not another goose/duck to be seen
> 
> 
> 
> must have been tough to see out of that bus window......
Click to expand...

He drove there with some friends. :roll: :roll:


----------



## bud69652

http://www.kdlt.com/weather.html

Looks like nebraska will be the place to be if this holds true. I think we have enough precip. for a while.


----------



## jkern

Just got back from Sd, was hunting south of Aberdeen and north of DeSmet. :lol:

Been there since the 18th, was going to stay til Friday but decided to migrate back to Nebraska before the damn Snow hit.

From the 19th-24th Birds did things I thought no Snow goose would ever do, they thought they were Canadas. Landed almost every flock, frost covered decoys and no wind, no problem. Of course there were alot of Juvies but still, Snow geese are still Snow geese.

Weather turned south and birds started pouring back in from the north. Decoying got tougher as a result, but still wasnt THAT bad, just got spoiled from how they worked earlier. The only day that I felt like sticking a needle in my eye was the morning of the 27th, masses and masses came from the north without any thought of looking. That afternoon they did start to decoy abit.

Greatest thing about the whole trip. Never once did I feel the need to relocate the spread, strictly a traffic situation, just made adjustments due to wind direction. Had consistent good decoying over the same field for 10 days straight. :lol: :beer:

Seriously sick of seeing and hearing Snow geese but I can about imagine the damn things are gonna follow me back home.


----------



## Zekeland

Winter keeps moving South from the looks of the radar.

Snow is melting again here.


----------



## headshot

Spring is here in this part of Sask Zeke. Lots of dark geese showing up in the last few days. I hope the SOB's get here soon.


----------



## buckmaster

It doesn't look good in the Jamestown area and south for any goose hunting for the next 10 days by looking at the weather forecast. We are getting pretty heavy snow here and it is heavier to the south. When the finally get here there should be plenty of sheet water for them to sit on, if you can get to the field they are in.


----------



## greenc

i think alot of these birds are going to skip over nd and go into sk they have near 2 none snow up there and the weather is nice so us nodakers can only hope for the best the snow is not helping at all


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

Does anybody think it would be sneak worthy to hunt from the Huron to Watertown area this weekend? and how far south would they go with the snow were going to get tonight and tomorrow?


----------



## goose_caller

SoDakGooseHunter said:


> Does anybody think it would be sneak worthy to hunt from the Huron to Watertown area this weekend? and how far south would they go with the snow were going to get tonight and tomorrow?


Honestly I am 50% planning on hunt Squaw Creek NWR in Missouri this weekend....heck even southern counties in SD like Yankton are going to get 7=13" with this storm....the Basin should be rocking too.....some will ride it out, but I would bet a lot will role south....or west as Pierre is not getting as much any more and there is already a ton of birds out there. Two years ago they went from the ND/Canada border to south of HW 14 on a big storm and that is the same distance as them going south to the basins and NW MO.


----------



## bud69652

SoDakGooseHunter said:


> Does anybody think it would be sneak worthy to hunt from the Huron to Watertown area this weekend? and how far south would they go with the snow were going to get tonight and tomorrow?


14 inches forcasted for watertown and 17 for huron. Might want to think about heading to central nebraska or the basins. Maybe even missouri depending on where the snow fall ends up.


----------



## Bruce

Lots of birds here now. Tough to hunt. one today. They are feeding like mad. I'm waiting to see what happens with this storm. My guess they will pack their bags and head way south. Way south.


----------



## brobones

Bruce said:


> Lots of birds here now. Tough to hunt. one today. They are feeding like mad. I'm waiting to see what happens with this storm. My guess they will pack their bags and head way south. Way south.


The weather north of ND here in SK is much better for them. My bet is they will be pulling out and heading it north. I have all ready seen some in Southern SK on the weekend.

The need to breed is what drives them.

The weather in SK looks warm and not much snow at all in the forecast for the next 14 days, if one can believe the weather man....

In the end it is what it is if they do head south they do I think some of the breeding pairs will be packing it north before the storm hits.


----------



## WidowMaker

My group was in aberdeen this past weekend and they were full up with snows. Not sure what the weather is going to do to them though. didn't see much for migrators on saturday and sunday with the mild weather and south wind so who knows.


----------



## PJ

bud69652 said:


> SoDakGooseHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody think it would be sneak worthy to hunt from the Huron to Watertown area this weekend? and how far south would they go with the snow were going to get tonight and tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 14 inches forcasted for watertown and 17 for huron. Might want to think about heading to central nebraska or the basins. Maybe even missouri depending on where the snow fall ends up.
Click to expand...

Anyone want to split gas to Arkansas?


----------



## mlucas1

I agree go south flying north bucking winds20-40 expends way to much energy


----------



## cgreeny

Sk is a long way to fly into a big head wind....


----------



## brobones

Interesting thing is right now as I type this the winds are out of the south right to th USA border about 22 kms...

Depends on how high they get different winds for different elevation and we all know how high they can get


----------



## MW-Waterfowler

I'm gonna hunt up by Brookings area this coming weekend, and make my way up to Clark area. Thats my best guess. This mud mess is gonna be awesome---YEAH.


----------



## headshot

20 mph south wind here today. Standing water everywhere, this is gonna be a spring to remember here in Sask. :sniper:


----------



## goosebusters

20mph North wind in Eastern Nodak, went out today looking around, nothing but canadas, cacklers, mallards and pintails. Did see one speck that stuck it out, but most said peace out.


----------



## wooduck26

Question of the day is: Where will they stop?


----------



## Sask hunter

Snow is melting like crazy in SK if you wanted you could sled still.


----------



## cgreeny

headshot said:


> 20 mph south wind here today. Standing water everywhere, this is gonna be a spring to remember here in Sask. :sniper:


They still have to fly over the giant snow hill known as ND....... :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

brobones said:


> The weather north of ND here in SK is much better for them. My bet is they will be pulling out and heading it north. I have all ready seen some in Southern SK on the weekend.
> 
> The need to breed is what drives them.
> 
> The weather in SK looks warm and not much snow at all in the forecast for the next 14 days, if one can believe the weather man....
> 
> In the end it is what it is if they do head south they do I think some of the breeding pairs will be packing it north before the storm hits.


There is a lot of snow between the birds and SK right now. I've seen a ton of Canadas cruising back south of Bismarck for the past week. I'd think if the darks can't hack it, the snows won't.

With all the snow coming down right now who knows what's going to happen.


----------



## sloughslapper

Loads of geese (yes snow geese) seen in western MN this evening from Tenney to Wendell. These things are feeding like mad in corn stubble. I've never seen this many in western MN. If I didn't have my gazeteer with me I could have sworn it was Jamestown.

I have a sneaking suspicion the birds are skirting around the ND problem and using the ND/MN border much heavier. Either that or the snow storms have confused the heck out of em.


----------



## goose_caller

sloughslapper said:


> Loads of geese (yes snow geese) seen in western MN this evening from Tenney to Wendell. These things are feeding like mad in corn stubble. I've never seen this many in western MN. If I didn't have my gazeteer with me I could have sworn it was Jamestown.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion the birds are skirting around the ND problem and using the ND/MN border much heavier. Either that or the snow storms have confused the heck out of em.


There is always plenty of snows in parts of Western MN.....ya just have to find them. A buddy of mine shot like 250-300 one weekend two years ago in the decoys by Fergus Falls.


----------



## sloughslapper

> There is always plenty of snows in parts of Western MN.....


I know they come through parts of western MN. This particular trip, however, there was no reason to "find 'em". The beaten paths didn't have to be left on this particular day.

Do we not also know that they come through NE, SD, and ND? That doesn't mean we don't report when there is activity. I believe this thread is more dedicated to timing than it is location.


----------



## mnfshrman

I think this thread for the most part is for the YOUNG FOOLS to post BULL DOO DOO. If you honestly believe most of these Jokers your wasteing your time and money. Most of you would be better off just going out there and doing your own scouting because with all the time I spend scouting and watching this post.....People do more filling you all with NONSENSE to lead you away from "THEIR LOCATION" Don't take me wrong, some on here are very sincere but MOST are not. They aren't out to help the ARTIC they are out for their own pleasure. I'm trully sorry for making this post, but I'm sick of people sending honest people out in the wrong direction. Now for a true response, the birds I seen are in NORTHERN IOWA, VERY VERY SW corner of MN and southern SODAK. Did see very small numbers on the SD/ND border but not enough that I would waste my time.


----------



## goose_caller

mnfshrman said:


> I think this thread for the most part is for the YOUNG FOOLS to post BULL DOO DOO. If you honestly believe most of these Jokers your wasteing your time and money. Most of you would be better off just going out there and doing your own scouting because with all the time I spend scouting and watching this post.....People do more filling you all with NONSENSE to lead you away from "THEIR LOCATION" Don't take me wrong, some on here are very sincere but MOST are not. They aren't out to help the ARTIC they are out for their own pleasure. I'm trully sorry for making this post, but I'm sick of people sending honest people out in the wrong direction. Now for a true response, the birds I seen are in NORTHERN IOWA, VERY VERY SW corner of MN and southern SODAK. Did see very small numbers on the SD/ND border but not enough that I would waste my time.


Huh, I would have guessed 2-3 million in Brown County this past weekend.....ya must have missed them or are leading folks away from your "Area"....heck Sand which is on the border was COVERED.

All reports before today are trash.....everything is getting reset right now and only time will tell what shakes out.


----------



## cgreeny

Internet scouting anyone......


----------



## SDwaterfowler

mnfshrman said:


> I think this thread for the most part is for the YOUNG FOOLS to post BULL DOO DOO. If you honestly believe most of these Jokers your wasteing your time and money. Most of you would be better off just going out there and doing your own scouting because with all the time I spend scouting and watching this post.....People do more filling you all with NONSENSE to lead you away from "THEIR LOCATION" Don't take me wrong, some on here are very sincere but MOST are not. They aren't out to help the ARTIC they are out for their own pleasure. I'm trully sorry for making this post, but I'm sick of people sending honest people out in the wrong direction. Now for a true response, the birds I seen are in NORTHERN IOWA, VERY VERY SW corner of MN and southern SODAK. Did see very small numbers on the SD/ND border but not enough that I would waste my time.


Unless your report is 2-3 weeks old, then you are doing the exact same thing you are complaining about.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Noted - now keep it to reports everyone.


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

I live in SE SoDak and have seen mild flocks in the sky but eaither today or tom. plan on scouting for a couple of hours n let ya know what im seeing here


----------



## jim and tucker

live on lake poinsett 20 s of watertown...... about one in snow so far..... lots of wind....... observed one flock approx 200 actually trying to go north...... no other activity at this time....

did see an awful lot in the Conde area last Fr. not sure where this weather will take us..... a friend in Menno has not seen any snows for two weeks now...


----------



## SDwaterfowler

jim and tucker said:


> live on lake poinsett 20 s of watertown...... about one in snow so far..... lots of wind....... observed one flock approx 200 actually trying to go north...... no other activity at this time....
> 
> did see an awful lot in the Conde area last Fr. not sure where this weather will take us.....  a friend in Menno has not seen any snows for two weeks now...


Thanks for your report. Your friend in Menno must not be venturing too far from home. We got into a nice flock of juvies last weekend not far at all from where he lives. But those were about the only birds I found that far south on my 2 day 600 mile journey. We wanted to play with those birds for a few hunts, but unfortunately they pushed north after we hunted them the first morning.


----------



## Bruce

Over my farm this morning saw several flocks of snows heading south. Flocks of specs heading north and then coming back south. We have about 8+ inches of snow.


----------



## dash

I was up in NE North Dakota over the weekend for a visit. Nothing but snow and ice. It seems it will be awhile before anything up there will be ready for snow geese. Saw only a few honkers even. No ducks, not one snow goose.


----------



## drduck

Talked with my sister in law in south central ND. 24 inches of snow from the storm. The counties are not plowing gravel roads as they are mushy underneath and will get destroyed. Also counties are running out of money with the severity of the winter. Doing chores today, filled the grate of pickup with snow going 1/2 mile. A few snows had made it there sunday but are now likely south!


----------



## not for hire goose guide

just came back from sand lake area and the geese are everywhere! lots of land available just knock on doors and ask. lots of adults as far as i seen and the juvies that I did see were getting schooled by the adults! looks like sand lake area will be good for the next couple weeks. we only had 2 inches of snow on the ground when I left at 3pm! the 30th of march and the geese are holding well they seem to move two or three times a day. the ground was frozen and had to drill a lot of holes to put out the wind socks but by noon it started to get greasey! the water is a problem in the area watch out and stay to the main roads and respect the farmers and citizens of the areas roads they do not want there roads chewed up any more than they have too! you may need some good wadders! Good luck hunting!!!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Ha thats funny because there is nothing around sand lake anymore at ALL!! There were yesterday but nothing today everything got up over night and in my guess headed south. Ha wish i couild do the same to get out of this swamp whole of the Dakota's.


----------



## BeekBuster

teamshakeandbake said:


> Ha thats funny because there is nothing around sand lake anymore at ALL!! There were yesterday but nothing today everything got up over night and in my guess headed south. Ha wish i couild do the same to get out of this swamp whole of the Dakota's.


I heard there was over a million in the area! I would have to doubt they went north...


----------



## bud69652

10-12 inches so far from aberdeen to webster. Birds heading south all day


----------



## jim and tucker

ventured out at six pm tucker and I sat in the decoys and managed to pickup two..... should of had more, but at 60 and with the wind, I was happy actually saw quite a few, but all were heading into the wind, and were last seen heading north.....small flocks.....

watched most of the day over the lake, and did not see any til 4 or 5pm... never did see any heading south like the other posts indicated....but they could have been out of sight with all the snow.....

remember, everyone is a bully on the internet,,,, we all ask for updates, so quit knit picking every word....and yes, my friend in Menno has not seen any to date....and he does venture from the house...grow up.....


----------



## Conservit

Seen a few flocks today in western Minnehaha County SD, sure were havin a tough time flying in the wind.
Just a lite dusting of snow here...sounds like a storm coming here on Friday nite/Saturday.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

Saw a lot of birds along Hwy 14, east and north of Brookings. I saw a lot of them about 40 miles north of 14, all scattered in the wind.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

jim and tucker said:


> remember, everyone is a bully on the internet,,,, we all ask for updates, so quit knit picking every word....and yes, my friend in Menno has not seen any to date....and he does venture from the house...grow up.....


I certainly wasn't trying to be harsh by any means. Just pointing out that there were some huntable numbers not far from him. But it was an isolated flock and could be missed if you blinked your eye as you were driving by.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

BeekBuster said:


> I heard there was over a million in the area! I would have to doubt they went north...


If anything, a million is an understatement. There were very few around up there last Tuesday and then Wednesday morning they came in thick from the north. That many birds concentrated in that small of an area made for some very tough hunting so we headed back south after a couple hunts up there.


----------



## brobones

Saw a flock of around 200 this morning up high and heading west here in SK.

With the warmer temps and virtually no to little snow on the west side of the province the snows could hop over ND and get into some better weather and fields clear of snow to feed.


----------



## headshot

I have a friend that just called and he says there is roughly 1000 on his slough. Only 1 hr south so I am gonna go give it a try.


----------



## dblkluk

brobones said:


> Saw a flock of around 200 this morning up high and heading west here is SK.
> 
> With the warmer temps and virtually no to little snow on the west side of the province the snows could hop over ND and get into some better weather and fields clear of snow to feed.


keep telling yourself that.. :lol:


----------



## brobones

dblkluk said:


> keep telling yourself that.. :lol:


I thought this was the migration report thread. the smarts azz thread is in another location on the forum that is were you needed to post Dblkluk.

Of all the posters on this site I would think you would follow the rules and post only about the migration


----------



## headshot

I don't think DBLKLUK realizes that we also get pacific flyway birds here. Not every lessor snow goose in N. America travels through Eastern Nodak, sorry to burst your bubble. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I talked to someone this morning who mentioned birds in SK.


----------



## BeekBuster

brobones said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep telling yourself that.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was the migration report thread. the smarts azz thread is in another location on the forum that is were you needed to post Dblkluk.
> 
> Of all the posters on this site I would think you would follow the rules and post only about the migration
Click to expand...

I dont think he is trying to be a smart [email protected]@, just that it may be far fetched, but then again there ar unpredictable birds! cant we all just get along?? Any reports of birds in central sd?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Let's just keep this to reports gang.


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

goose_caller said:


> SoDakGooseHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody think it would be sneak worthy to hunt from the Huron to Watertown area this weekend? and how far south would they go with the snow were going to get tonight and tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I am 50% planning on hunt Squaw Creek NWR in Missouri this weekend....heck even southern counties in SD like Yankton are going to get 7=13" with this storm....the Basin should be rocking too.....some will ride it out, but I would bet a lot will role south....or west as Pierre is not getting as much any more and there is already a ton of birds out there. Two years ago they went from the ND/Canada border to south of HW 14 on a big storm and that is the same distance as them going south to the basins and NW MO.
Click to expand...

 Yankton didnt get anything out of this storm


----------



## Cranedeker

I was supposed to be in Southern Sask tomorrow greeting the new birds... Satellite images are showing 6 FEET of snow out there, and my contacts in various parts of the SE corner tell me there's more snow than there's been in years. 

I'm thinking more like mid April now even for the south. Do many of you think there's a high chance of birds heading West into the clearer parts of Sask - or is it a safe bet (if such a thing exists with snows) that they'll just be delayed?? Looks like there's pretty solid snow for the entire East half of the province.

Man! I thought last week in the office took a long time! This next two weeks is gonna take forever! :******:


----------



## jim and tucker

apology accepted:::: hunted this morn. with my pal 9yr old blk lab, named tucker. we usually hunt alone.....

sat in the decoys for 3 hrs. 9 til noon... we managed 5. should have been out earlier...but was waiting for a call from our son with the 173rd airborne ....in germany now....

anyway, I am still seeing flocks proceeding north and quite high... earlier they were going east west but have changed, nature is calling.....they cannot wait too much longer...


----------



## goose_caller

SoDakGooseHunter said:


> SoDakGooseHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yankton didnt get anything out of this storm
Click to expand...

Well then I guess you know where to go to hunt.


----------



## recker

Anyone know if they are getting them in Nebraska and Missouri? My buddies in SD say they had not seen many juvies as of yet. I assume they are still south unless they went through.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

> Posted: Wed Apr 01, 2009 4:14 pm Post subject: Nebraska
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyone know if they are getting them in Nebraska and Missouri? My buddies in SD say they had not seen many juvies as of yet. I assume they are still south unless they went through.


I am sure there are still birds in both states but there are juvies in SD. I was in SD almost two weeks ago and we shot over 100 with over 90% being juvies. Just have to put some miles on and find the pockets of birds. Dont know what this recent storm did but they are there just have to find em!! Good Luck


----------



## headshot

The birds I was told about today turned out to be 17 adult snows and probly 2-3 hundred canadas. I didn't try a sneak because of collateral damage, but there are a few snows in Sask.


----------



## goose_caller

recker said:


> Anyone know if they are getting them in Nebraska and Missouri? My buddies in SD say they had not seen many juvies as of yet. I assume they are still south unless they went through.


Hunting last Fri-Sun within 30 miles of the ND border we shot 90% juvies....they are mixed in with the adults this year because of all this back and forth from the weather....sure there is still plenty of young birds to the south, but they ain't moving up anytime soon with the cold weather.....I plan on hunting SD in 3-4 weeks for juvies. :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16

brobones said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep telling yourself that.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was the migration report thread. the smarts azz thread is in another location on the forum that is were you needed to post Dblkluk.
> 
> Of all the posters on this site I would think you would follow the rules and post only about the migration
Click to expand...

I agree....whats so wrong with the snows jumping over a mere _200 miles _of snow? Perfectly reasonable.

:lol:


----------



## cgreeny

Its a long shot for birds that have been bounced around and hunted hard for the last 2 months and not being able to feed hard for extended periods of time will affect the distance those birds are going to be able to fly. I know the will to breed is strong but the will to feed is stronger I think... I am sure there are some up there already but there is a long ways for them to shoot over unless the decide to go with a 50 mph tail wind.


----------



## brobones

cgreeny said:


> Its a long shot for birds that have been bounced around and hunted hard for the last 2 months and not being able to feed hard for extended periods of time will affect the distance those birds are going to be able to fly. I know the will to breed is strong but the will to feed is stronger I think... I am sure there are some up there already but there is a long ways for them to shoot over unless the decide to go with a 50 mph tail wind.


And how far do you think the non stop flight for the snows from the tundra (nesting grounds) to the first farm land in SK, MB, and Alta. Much greater distance than 200-300 miles.

There is a few thousand snows in the Brooks Alberta area been there for more than a week and it grows a bit every day so I am told.


----------



## dblkluk

They aren't coming from ND.. :wink:

And to keep this as a report.. I have yet to see any snows geese around N Central ND. 
3' of snow and solid ice on the ground might have something to do with it. :wink:

Sure they make a long last push over the treeline to the tundra but that has more to do with food. If they skip ND they skip a major stop to "fuel up" before hitting the tundra.


----------



## cgreeny

brobones said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a long shot for birds that have been bounced around and hunted hard for the last 2 months and not being able to feed hard for extended periods of time will affect the distance those birds are going to be able to fly. I know the will to breed is strong but the will to feed is stronger I think... I am sure there are some up there already but there is a long ways for them to shoot over unless the decide to go with a 50 mph tail wind.
> 
> 
> 
> And how far do you think the non stop flight for the snows from the tundra (nesting grounds) to the first farm land in SK, MB, and Alta. Much greater distance than 200-300 miles.
> 
> There is a few thousand snows in the Brooks Alberta area been there for more than a week and it grows a bit every day so I am told.
Click to expand...

I dont doubt it at all. There isnt much snow west of us, I am just saying that you wouldnt fly an airplane on fumes would ya.... Thats all. Too much corn between SK and NEB for them all to fly over.


----------



## Maverick

brobones said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a long shot for birds that have been bounced around and hunted hard for the last 2 months and not being able to feed hard for extended periods of time will affect the distance those birds are going to be able to fly. I know the will to breed is strong but the will to feed is stronger I think... I am sure there are some up there already but there is a long ways for them to shoot over unless the decide to go with a 50 mph tail wind.
> 
> 
> 
> And how far do you think the non stop flight for the snows from the tundra (nesting grounds) to the first farm land in SK, MB, and Alta. Much greater distance than 200-300 miles.
> 
> There is a few thousand snows in the Brooks Alberta area been there for more than a week and it grows a bit every day so I am told.
Click to expand...

This forum is for REPORTS only if you have any other problems take it up via PM.!


----------



## jim and tucker

observed many large flocks early 7 to 730am.... all heading south.. do not know how far they went, but fun to watch from the window......

tonight quite a few on the ground, but guess they will be heading north yet tonight, how far. who knows?

tucker and I ended our day with 20, best ever for us

there were approx. 2500 to 3000 on poinsett today, right out in the middle..... calm all day.

just a report, do not know what tomorrow will bring..... only 5 juveniles out of our mess......

even an old guy gets lucky once in a while, not too many yrs. left...


----------



## jim and tucker

to add, game and fish said this morn... that many of the geese had left the northern part of s.d. not due to cold, but food..... apparently all the corn fields are snow covered, and food is hard to find.... they speculate that is why we are seeing them here again......hunt south of snow line...... only a guess,,,, every time i think i have them figured out, they pull a fast one .....


----------



## cgreeny

Congrats on a good hunt Jim. I bet the dog had fun.....


----------



## Snowmac

About 100K North of Huron on Lake Byron. Half and half Juvie/Adult mix. Still a few birds flying in southern part of county also. Heard, (for what it's worth) thousands hanging around Aberdeen south. Good luck.


----------



## goose_caller

Snowmac said:


> Heard, (for what it's worth) thousands hanging around Aberdeen south. Good luck.


Guess them birds never moved.....look on the river bottoms is all I can say and you will find geese.


----------



## mlucas1

birds in aberdeen by 1000's would guess headed back se with yet another blizzard blowing in


----------



## Chaws

Blizzard warning and winter storm warnings for most of central SD reaching from West to East through the entire state. At this rate the birds will have to change migration due to no food left in the fields.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

I've been watching darks flying into Canada now that things are warming back up. Lots of sheetwater in areas, and not much snow to hold back the birds once things start up. There is more snow in Manitoba than there is in Sask according to some of the truckers and farmers I've talked to. I think once the warmer temps hit I bet that some parts of ND are gonna get skipped over at the start of the migration due to the amount of snow they have and how much longer it will take to melt. They'll be stopping in ND but I think they'll be jumping some of the smaller snow lines that we have. We will have open sheet water again by the end of today.


----------



## headshot

I just saw 34 snows fly over my house heading NW. I had reports of medium sized flocks to the south and west of town yesterday. I have put on around 300 miles scouting and I am sure tomorrow will be spent in the decoys. Weather is seasonal around here and there is no snow in any of the stubble. From what I hear the snow line is bisecting Sask in a NW-SE line. Lots of darks, ducks and Specks in the area too.


----------



## goosebusters

With the predicted snowfall, the Northend of the birds shouldn't really be affected.


----------



## Chaws

goosebusters said:


> With the predicted snowfall, the Northend of the birds shouldn't really be affected.


Wow, they're predicting that majority of the snowfall to be even further South than last night.


----------



## barebackjack

Global warming guys.


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

Havent seen much geese around the Brandon area just near Sioux Falls just small flocks of high flyers. and if we get snow its not going to stay here, the ground is to warm and it will only snow at night at the low. the daytime highes are in the upper 30's. it will just be a wet slop mess. Local news is saying 3-6 inches


----------



## Chaws

wtf, the picture changed.


----------



## goosebusters

Chaws said:


> wtf, the picture changed.


They updated the forecast. It looks like it just got a little weaker and further South. Good for us! 8) I updated my picture.


----------



## asah86

All I can say is the snows are back n nodak


----------



## duckp

Indeed and none stop train of more coming.


----------



## joebobhunter4

yep plenty of birds in southern nodak. ill be in the dekes in the am.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

I was in gf today and they all just flew right on by into canada, dang it :eyeroll:


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Still plenty of geese in South Dakota!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips

Took a drive all the way down from Cooperstown to the interestae and back up 94 never saw a snow in the air this morning.


----------



## MW-Waterfowler

Left Brookings yesterday morning about 4:30. Drove to the north side of Lake Poinsett, got out to listen for SOB'S. Heard a sh** ton of em. It was still dark so we would stop every 10 miles or so to listen for em. Since it was only a little after 5 a.m. we kept driving north bound. We were just south of Clark and stopped to listen. We heard some and it was within 45mins of shooting time. They were on public land, so we walked towards em and set up. As soon as we could see them we noticed it would be tough to hunt them because of there location on the pond. They stretched from the middle of the pond to the shore line on the other side. Even if we shoot them they would fall on the sheet of ice, and it was a deep pond so retrieving they would be hard. So we waited,and waited till they finally got up and did a loop the other direction.  We walked back to the car and headed north again. Did see 2 nice groups north of Clark, but couldn't get permission. Went about 15 miles north of Clark, and then zig-zagged our way back to Brookings. We saw nothing but blue skies, and some more blue skies. Some flocks here and there in the sky. We ended up about 15 miles west of Brookings 3 miles west of 81, and ran into a group of about 15,000 at least. Once again it was on public land so no worries. Most of the geese were in the middle of the pond/lake and a couple flocks here and there would get up and land on the east shore of the lake. There were about 2 thousand on shore line. We sneaked up to about 60 yds away from them. They got up and we dropped 3, all adults. I wish we would of just went to Sand Lake area......................


----------



## gooseguy2009

Saw several flocks of 20 - 100 birds along I29 between Hank and whap.


----------



## blhunter3

Parents saw some birds on I94


----------



## sloughslapper

Huntable numbers in MN east of the Browns Valley area Friday and Saturday. Very difficult to decoy and jumpy as all get out.


----------



## greenc

lots flyn over fargo sat-sun wish i could be out had 2 stay in town planning on getting out this week though


----------



## BeekBuster

Hunted central sd and found lots of birds, juvies and adults are all mixed together after the last storm. Got set up beetween two roosts and put 34 birds in the dirt with 350 sillosocks fri night. with 2 shooters. Shot 12 more sat. morning and picked up around 6:00 that evening due to the birds not flying or returning to the roost, alot of them went east in the snow dusting and very few returned. Just when you think you have them where you want them they all bug out.. :eyeroll:


----------



## greenc

100,000 +++++ south of fargo its nuts just going out now what is going on the birds are wierd this year i might set up next to the interstate wtffff and 2 those who think that i am giving away the area the birds are not staying here they are just TRYING 2 rest then get up in the am and fly north have fun tring to decoy them i sayTRYING becuase i watched the birds come in and as soon as they started 2 land 4-8 trucks would surround them and jump them rite back up and they head farther north its no secret there are birds migrating through here


----------



## KEN W

Lots of birds between West Fargo and Mapleton this morning.Several large tornados in the air.Trouble is they are tough to get at because of all the water and soft roads.They definitely won't fly over a vehicle on the road.Yet the large Canadas stand on the shoulder and almost get run over.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

Just talk to a buddy, he said everything north of aberdeen is full of birds. He said Sand Lake was full yesterday.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Went for a drive from Grand Forks all the way to the interstate and drove all the way up 32. Only saw 2 small flocks.


----------



## USSapper

THOUSANDS up by Devils Lake!!!! Had one hell of a jump as they were sleeping on the ice and shoreline this morning


----------



## duckp

Just hug US 281 from the border to I94 and you'll be fine. :beer:


----------



## headshot

I talked to a friend thatlives near the US border and he said the birds have been crossing into Canada all night.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Still plenty of birds left in the northern 1/3 of SD. I'm sure a lot will pull out by the end of the weekend. Have fun with them up north. I spent 21 days in the dekes this spring and I'm more than ready to throw in the towel unless, of course, I stumble across that elusive flock of straggling juvies.


----------



## jim and tucker

a good weekend for tucker and I, ended sun. evening with a total of 36 for sat and sunday. All from central S.D. a mix of adult, and juv.... with Ross thrown in the mix.... All pass shooting and laying in the corn with no decoys...never saw anything like it... they did not pay any attention to tucker running after falling geese, they just wanted in....

I am ending the season now.... just insane, they have been here for over a month. Everytime i was sure they had left, two days later they were back...

left the field last evening watching close to 5 or 10 thousand land to feed...what a sight...... A Perfect Ending.....


----------



## snowsforlife

The birds were all over in southern ND until Sat night and they pushed back south. Still lots of snow up here but it should melt a lot this week. 
Our Group shot 93 Friday through Sunday in Nodak
I'm sure the birds will be back fast if not today.


----------



## Sask hunter

USSapper said:


> THOUSANDS up by Devils Lake!!!! Had one hell of a jump as they were sleeping on the ice and shoreline this morning


How many you get?


----------



## knockemdownboy

ussapper... sure they werent sea gulls like the last time? haha


----------



## barebackjack

Drove from Hillsboro to the MN line today. Found the MOTHER LOAD!!! Didnt look like juvies, but just about every flock was easily sneakable.


----------



## waterjug

New memeber to this even though i am canadian looks like it is a usa hunting site which is cool The snow goose season stared here but the white carp still are there not in the saskatoon area yet but when they do i will post my hunts last year in the spring took 58 of







the whitties out then in the fall i concentrate on strictly canadas which is a over populated bird here


----------



## mlucas1

flocks still flying north,west of devils lake,full moon and all they will push,filling in quick ,but not much farther than can border.


----------



## USSapper

Sask hunter said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> THOUSANDS up by Devils Lake!!!! Had one hell of a jump as they were sleeping on the ice and shoreline this morning
> 
> 
> 
> How many you get?
Click to expand...

My club shot like 27 one day then like triple that the next 7 days


----------



## Prarie Hunter

barebackjack said:


> Drove from Hillsboro to the MN line today. Found the MOTHER LOAD!!! Didnt look like juvies, but just about every flock was easily sneakable.


So you put on a whole 9 miles and seen flocks every where to sneak on with an area that sees a few small flocks of snows every spring :lol:


----------



## barebackjack

Prarie Hunter said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove from Hillsboro to the MN line today. Found the MOTHER LOAD!!! Didnt look like juvies, but just about every flock was easily sneakable.
> 
> 
> 
> So you put on a whole 9 miles and seen flocks every where to sneak on with an area that sees a few small flocks of snows every spring :lol:
Click to expand...

What can I say man, its been a weird spring up here.


----------



## birdslayer85

hey we just got back monday from south dakota hunted from watertown to roscoe which is west of aberdeen. there are millions of birds around aberdeen i dont know why anyone doesnt know where they are. but they are there we put on 3000 miles in 4 days but we found birds


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Well thanks for telling everyone where there at :evil: haha jk i dont really care we are all out doing our part anyway .


----------



## MW-Waterfowler

Me and 2 buddies went out yesterday by webster. Thousands and thousands of birds. Not a whole lot of them flying north either.


----------



## blhunter3

I actaully saw a small flock of whites go over the Bismarck area early this morning.


----------



## Decoyin Drake

hey we just got back monday from south dakota hunted from watertown to roscoe which is west of aberdeen. there are millions of birds around aberdeen i dont know why anyone doesnt know where they are. but they are there we put on 3000 miles in 4 days but we found birds

How can you drive 750 miles a day and have time to hunt? If you average 60 mph for 12 hours " all the daylight we have right now"
that doesnt leave much time to hunt and scout. Mayb eiam just not understanding the details


----------



## jcnelsn1

I saw a large flock of snows flying north over Bismarck right at dark tonight


----------



## brobones

Hunt able numbers in south central SK north of #1 highway


----------



## jpallen14

Yesterday was a pretty good migration day in NE SD. Had south winds most of the day, was a great day to be out the dekes. The next couple days should be awsome and will be my last days in dekes as im pretty sure most geese will have pushed out of the state. Might have to make run up to ND in a week or two.


----------



## Jmnhunter

Whats the Juvie Report?


----------



## goosehauler22

Every juvie has been shot and the adults will not decoy looks like its time to hit the ditch. :sniper:


----------



## jpallen14

The juvie report is that they were really mixed up with the adults because they hung around in SD so long. This year is unlike most. Really no isolated flocks of juvies. most years the adults are gone by the time juvies show up. they caught up to them this year and didn't help at all.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Massive migration into ND today....I'm told some are overflying the snow.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Everything got up in South Dakota this morning and headed straight north. Sounds like there wont be much around in SD this weekend. I at least got the last 4 of my year which was nice but i missed a neck collar at about 20 yards  ha o well good luck in Nodak everyone.


----------



## dosch

Birds in the Lake Region...


----------



## Jmnhunter

Chris Hustad said:


> Massive migration into ND today....I'm told some are overflying the snow.


Guy from work was North and west of Bis area yesterday and saw around 300,


----------



## Cranedeker

teamshakeandbake said:


> Everything got up in South Dakota this morning and headed straight north. Sounds like there wont be much around in SD this weekend. I at least got the last 4 of my year which was nice but i missed a neck collar at about 20 yards  ha o well good luck in Nodak everyone.


Ouch!!! :eyeroll: That'll hurt for a few days... If it makes you feel better I'll watch for him in Saskatchewan! :wink:


----------



## Bisbee Hunter

Ive seen well over 50000 birds flying today north of devils lake in the bisbee area. Havent been out to do any scouting yet, thats just what ive seen as ive been working in the yard today. I did manage to drop one of them tho. theyre flying low over my farm.


----------



## snowbus

Surprised as well - plenty of snow in the fields and seeing migrators cruising on by.


----------



## goosenoose

We are headed home and want to let everyone know that there is over a million birds staging on the james river. They are about 3 miles south of La Moure. No joke they are everywhere. also saw several large flocks flying over bismarck. This is a true statement as of 3pm on wednesday so get out and kill em.


----------



## barebackjack

goosenoose said:


> We are headed home and want to let everyone know that there is over a million birds staging on the james river.


Yup.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

:eyeroll:


----------



## donker

Put on 212 miles tonight driving the SE corner of ND. 40-50 thousand by XXX. Scattered flocks by XXX, XXX. Was not real impressed, however everything was sitting in the fields, so could have easily missed many.


----------



## gooseguy2009

With the full moon to guide the birds north they are going, going GONE.


----------



## blhunter3

Hardly saw any birds from Bismarck to Fargo back to Jamestown this late afternoon.


----------



## KEN W

Huge flocks between Mapleton and Cassleton last night.When I got our of the car at home it sounded like a refuge just north of town.....could hear lots of specks going over also.The snows were stretched out for a couple miles.All heading north.

Now that it's light.....I can see large flocks out the back door headed north.


----------



## Jmnhunter

scouted after work yesterday, saw quite a bit of snows in some cut cornfields, got off a couple shots trying to cut off a flock going to a corn field. Still alot of snow in most areas... :sniper:


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Birds flying into Canada..............


----------



## snowbus

Gates are wide open - everything is moving north. Snows, Canadas and Ducks. Incredible!


----------



## bornlucky

goosenoose said:


> Hunted from mobridge to selby to eureka to ashley to ipswich to aberdeen to westport and all the way up until we hit a wall of snow geese that covered the ground for miles and miles. We are headed home and want to let everyone know that there is over a million birds staging on the james river. They are about 3 miles south of La Moure. No joke they are everywhere. also saw several large flocks flying over bismarck. This is a true statement as of 3pm on wednesday so get out and kill em.


I live in LaMoure and scouted last night. I saw lots of geese. I went back out to see them this morning and a field that had 20,000 birds was empty. I am guessing they already took off during the night to head north. If you are hunting this weekend, you better go north because these geese won't be here by Saturday.


----------



## Zekeland

Saw first group of leading edge snows yesterday at supper time....am going out for the rest of the day.....


----------



## KEN W

They are still coming out of the South and heading NW.Been watching steady waves of geese for 2 1/2 hours from the deck on my house.


----------



## Van Wey

Snows a mile High headed north over Forks area!!!


----------



## blue geese

lots of snow in central ND but flying high


----------



## bornlucky

Went out over my lunch break to watch the geese. What an awesome sight! While I was watching this field of 30,000 geese, they all lifted and started circling higher and higher and higher and then headed north. I have never seen that before.


----------



## Bisbee Hunter

Mike whats with the head shaking?


----------



## goosenoose

The snow line is 20 miles into north dakota this is not rocket science that is where the geese are and they are not going to leave unless they overfly to canada good luck there. all the ones i cleaned today had no fat on them.


----------



## USAlx50

Bisbee Hunter said:


> Mike whats with the head shaking?


Probably has something to do with someone posting a location to a mass of birds after they are done there and moved on back home. Thus they dont give a crap. Pretty typical.

As far as rocket science, if this forum hasn't removed all doubt from your mind about how clueless a lot of people looking to go SOB hunting are, i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## pomoxis

sounds to me like the "supporting members" don't like people to post on the "2009 Snow Goose Migration Report" page as to where the migration is.........sounds kinda hipocritical to be supportive of a hunting report forum and not like people reporting what they saw hunting....hmmmm
I am headed out tommorow. Will post where everysnow goose in ND is for everyone..... :wink: .... They are not going to be here for long - go get em. This is a conservation season to reduce the numbers!!!! GO DO IT!


----------



## Bustem36

Tons and Tons of geese from FARGO west this morning and early afternoon...most heading North many tornadoes spotted. Also a bunch of geese heading North from JAMESTOWN to MEDINA...Go Get'em hopefully some will hang around for next week hopefully heading out Monday for all of next week.

Reports are useless without locations...Hey guys I saw a bunch of geese in ND between Canada, South Dakota, Minnesota, and Montana. They are white and fly....give it up!


----------



## MrSafety

pomoxis said:


> sounds to me like the "supporting members" don't like people to post on the "2009 Snow Goose Migration Report" page as to where the migration is.........sounds kinda hipocritical to be supportive of a hunting report forum and not like people reporting what they saw hunting....hmmmm
> I am headed out tommorow. Will post where everysnow goose in ND is for everyone..... :wink: .... They are not going to be here for long - go get em. This is a conservation season to reduce the numbers!!!! GO DO IT!


Post #1 and you're a know it all?? If you'd peruse the depths of this site you'll find a ton of helpful and insightful information. I'll give you some advice..........do a LOT more reading and a lot less posting...........I look at this site every day.......and as far as locations think of it this way.........you've just spend two days and put on 400 miles and locked 3 good fields in a general area...........now someone else happened to be in the same area and posts specific locations on the internet and now you have all kinds of competition in your area who didn't put in any effort in scouting.........it would rub you wrong. I think it's a common sense thing........just because I found 300,000 geese doesn't mean I have to tell anyone about it............I guess I'd call it respect for fellow hunters.........


----------



## USAlx50

pomoxis said:


> sounds to me like the "supporting members" don't like people to post on the "2009 Snow Goose Migration Report" page as to where the migration is.........*sounds kinda hipocritical to be supportive of a hunting report forum* and not like people reporting what they saw hunting....hmmmm
> I am headed out tommorow. Will post where everysnow goose in ND is for everyone..... :wink: .... They are not going to be here for long - go get em. This is a conservation season to reduce the numbers!!!! GO DO IT!


No, this is only a hunting REPORT forum in the spring, when it turns into a **** show for you lazy folks looking for a free meal. You are the perfect example, coming in with one post and expecting to be handed something. If you looked around this site is based on hunting and fishing discussion, and is helpful to keep up with politics in the outdoors and current outdoor events. Then again it isn't my forum, I'm just saying what this forum is and used to be to a lot of people.


----------



## KEN W

This is a reports forum.This site has been very protective of places here to hunt.But the administrator and mods basically decided to allow posting of SPRING locations only.Since snows are basically on the move continuously and there really isn't a need to protect places.It is almost impossible to have this kind of thread and not name places.Because of this you all should have noticed that named places have not been deleted or XXXXXX out.

So relax.....I hope this clears this up.


----------



## barebackjack

KEN W said:


> So relax.....I hope this clears this up.


Doubtful.


----------



## Mallard Island

Lots of geese flying over Garrison all day long, 175 miles north of the S.D. border. all heading NE. Lots of open water/ sheet water around but they are 3 weeks late and it looks to me they are going to make up some ground in the next few days with this south wind. I know what direction I am going Sun. and it is not south. I hope the are still in N.D.[/quote]


----------



## duckp

pomoxis,
Ignore the guys that make this a '**** show' for selfish reasons.
Here's what the owner/webmaster says this forum is for:

"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Official 2009 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports

Well it's that time of year again where we track the snow geese up the flyways in route to their nesting grounds. The season is starting up down south so it's time to stay on top of the migration.

The 2007 Snow Goose Migration Reports have over 118K views, 2008 had over 139K views - so this is a highly read report service and it depends on everyone working together to provide accurate, useful information. "


----------



## mlucas1

bless such righteous words


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Keep it to reports guys. If anyone has any problems with site policy you can feel free to PM me. I will answer them....but I am hunting right now for a few days so give me time.

Again, let's not clutter this thread up with stuff other than reports.

Thanks


----------



## snowbus

Driving west to east across state noticed alot of birds. Suprisingly very few where they normally migrate through. Eastern and Western edges were holding birds.

Things could change in the central if the snow cover melts more.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Just got back from the cities. I saw a whole **** load of birds there is about 300,000 of them sitting in two corn fields, 3 miles to the west of the Barnsville exit, I also saw a field of about 100k right by the Avon exit. I would get out there and pound them neither of the fields had posted signs in them! There was also a good feed 3 miles East otta FM. I would get out there and get them before every lazy fock reads this thread and goes out and pounds them!

I was also down south. I found a slough about 5 miles to the south of Couga ND, the road kinda curves around it... well there is about 400,000 birds sitting on it. If a bunch of guys got all around it and jumped it they could do awsome! They were coming off real low! Have at them! I gotta work the rest of the weekend!


----------



## cgreeny

Working yesterday and saw endless strings of snows high and headed north and I work up near the SK border. Looks to be a quick spring this year. By next week there will not be many around at all. :eyeroll:

And if you want a town name I will give directions. Hwy 52 north, bout 25-30 minutes from the border. Figure it from there.


----------



## Zekeland

More snows trickled in yesterday afternoon...3 on the ground.

The taps should be opening this weekend


----------



## slough

Drove from Bismarck to Grand Forks yesterday evening. Didn't really see much for snows till I got East of Valley City, then until Fargo it seemed to be pretty steady. Didn't see any humongous concentrations but I wasn't looking all that hard either...although I did see quite a few on the ground. The higher bird numbers seemed to coincide with less snow cover and more sheet water as you get closer to Fargo. Most of the fields between Bismarck and VC were still pretty white. All the birds I saw flying were going North, even into a fairly brisk north wind.


----------



## pomoxis

Just got back in from finding "my own birds" and was even successful! :lol: Ran into them just 5 mi east of Bismarck this morn - north of interstate - shot 8 - they picked up and headed north. Drove north up to Wing over to Tuttle and back south to Steel - only scattered small flocks flying. Went on south to near Braddock before saw any real concentrations again. A few hunters down there. Also est. 20-30K snows sittin on the Long Lake Refuge gravel crossing. Scattered small flying groups on 83 back to Bis. A great spring day in the ND Outdoors. I "grant everyone the right" to hunt "my birds" in "my spots" in "my state". Just get out there and help control our pet population! :sniper:
p.s. i put on 250mi and enjoyed 8hrs of vacation time....happy easter


----------



## barebackjack

pomoxis said:


> I "grant everyone the right" to hunt "my birds" in "my spots" in "my state". Just get out there and help control our pet population! :sniper:
> p.s. i put on 250mi and enjoyed 8hrs of vacation time....happy easter


They were my birds. Your just lucky I let you hunt em. And your welcome. :lol:


----------



## Snowgoose1

we have very little snow cover up near the border. so the geese willing to over fly snow areas to get up here could feed etc..... now just need them to land.

4/9 was first birds flying over,, and today, morning mid day and evening.

Heard couple shots, and geese looking like willing to land this evening....


----------



## Roughrider

Birds west of highway 1 from Lakota north towards Edmore and west. Mostly adults, never sitting long in one spot. Expecting many to pickup tomorrow and bug out towards the tundra riding the 20mph winds. Probably going to have to run traffic this weekend. Birds just showed up a couple days ago and will be gone in a couple more.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

cgreeny said:


> Working yesterday and saw endless strings of snows high and headed north and I work up near the SK border. Looks to be a quick spring this year. By next week there will not be many around at all. :eyeroll:
> 
> And if you want a town name I will give directions. Hwy 52 north, bout 25-30 minutes from the border. Figure it from there.


Thanks for the tip.

Sounds like the Grenora/Hanks/Zahl area is smokin' hot right now!

Thanks for the info, I'll have to make some calls to some of my homies and let them know where the shiznet is happenin'!


----------



## duckp

Pomoxis,
Too funny!  Had to go to Bismarck yesterday on business.Suspect I know exactly where you shot those birds-especially if there was a sheetwater 'lake' there.That spot was only outdone by one just east of the Menoken exit.Suspect that 'vortex'didn't last long though cause there was a couple vehicles glassing them.
From sunrise(just north of Aberdeen)to late afternoon when we returned I doubt there was more than 5 minutes we were out of sight of snows.Most within Ashley-wishek-Linton-Bismarck-east to 3 then south to Napoleon and back down to Wishek/Ashley.
Only a few big concentrations but definitely more to the north than south.
A friend in Bismarck is fearful of a quick few days and then an overflight.He may be right,lots of big flocks very high and northbound.
Good hunting!


----------



## Snowgooser

Huntable numbers south west of Saskatoon about an hour and a half.


----------



## sloughslapper

Thursday morning the migration was winding up in SE ND. By yesterday, Friday afternoon, it was all over but the crying. Don't waste your time and fuel south of I-94.


----------



## snow123geese

We have shot 5 snows since thursday in east central ND with one being a juvie.


----------



## jajoch

no snows here in manitoba yet lots of snow on the ground and no open water.hopefully soon!


----------



## Snowgoose1

Birds on the ground

3 flocks of 2-3,000 near each other.

First day hunting.. Got a couple.

Monday they start talking jump to 55f and climbing from there for a stretch so may not last long.


----------



## Zekeland

Correction...SW Mb very quiet today

Jajoch, How far north are you....snows have been moving through since thursday, most of them moving thurs & friday.

Birds must be filling up their bellies in Northern ND. Next week could be BIG...I'll be out monday - sunday!!


----------



## Snowgooser

Just got back from a trip to Saskatoon, and the migration is without a doubt on. The Saskatchewan River looked like a highway. No doubt they have been in the area for a few days.


----------



## Sask hunter

Snowgooser said:


> Just got back from a trip to Saskatoon, and the migration is without a doubt on. The Saskatchewan River looked like a highway. No doubt they have been in the area for a few days.


Heard some smaller flocks fly over south of regina


----------



## headshot

> Heard some smaller flocks fly over south of regina


I think you guys are gonna miss the main migration. There are large concentrations of geese in west/centrel Sask. I've put the smack down on 14 yesterday, but there are so many ross' geese that you have to be careful


----------



## Toonhunter

I went for a morning mid afternnon hunt east SE of Colonsay/Allen area in central Saskatchewan Saturday. For those of you who know the area that is mainly east of the 106. Morning there was very few Snows around, but by Mid afternoon wave upon wave of snows started to arrive. They were all flying high and not interested in landing. One large flock looking to meet another in the air and then keep moving. Saw this several times! It looks as if they may just keep moving North as much as possible. Time will tell as North of the province is slower to melt. Good luck in the chase :beer:


----------



## jajoch

Zekeland. I live about 1 hour north of Winnipeg! Saw lots of Canadas some mallards but not one snowgoose!


----------



## midwestwings

Will you people please keep this to reports instead of nagging on each other? 
Just got back from CENTRAL SD, 20 miles South of the ND Border and saw around 10,000 snows. Pulled out 3...2 adults and 1 juvie. Also, on the way home, there were a few small flocks along the Blue Dog Lake, West of Webster. DON'T GIVE UP!


----------



## midwestwings




----------



## donker

How about the ND website. Can't wait for Monday's post saying they are all through the state. Thanks for keepin up.!!!!

I have many friends working for Nd g and f. They have been bangin snows. Wish one of them was in charge of website.


----------



## Hew22

sloughslapper said:


> Thursday morning the migration was winding up in SE ND. By yesterday, Friday afternoon, it was all over but the crying. Don't waste your time and fuel south of I-94.


Lots of geese still in SE ND south of I-94. Large numbers on the ground close to Wahpeton at 2PM Sunday. It would be worth the gas. If we aren't going to give good information the website is worthless.


----------



## swedeole

Juts got back from a trip to extreme southern Nodak just north of Sand Lake. Hunted over 900 Sillosocks and Northwinds Thursday through Sunday.

Killed 31 Thursday - mostly Rossies with a few adults thrown in.

Killed a 12 Friday - a few juvies and the rest was a mix of adults and Rossies.

Killed 119 on Saturday - 109 Saturday evening - almost all Rossies and juvies. The juvies showed up big time Saturday!

Killed 36 this morning - more juvies.

Noticed a lot of birds flying around Wahpeton.

Great trip - headed back out Wednesday night for another 4 days - can't wait!


----------



## SandBilly

A few buddies shot 15 in Western Nebraska Saturday by 11. It is slow, but there is still a few around. Season closed here yesterday. Good luck.


----------



## Madison

Check your flood reports before coming.. News anchor this morning said that 52 of 53 counties in ND are in a flood watch/warning, you can be sure to have some rural road closures this week.. I was out scouting sunday for the next 5 days of hunting and its safe to say the birds are north of I-94.


----------



## Gooseman678

Was out south of i94 this weekend. Hunting was good for the most part. Lots of birds pushed though fri and sat. The roads and over land flooding it terrible! Seamed about a 50% chance of getting through on every turn you took! Lots of washouts so be careful! Sunday hardly any birds around


----------



## Goosepride

Drove across the state on highway 2 on Friday and Sunday. Loaded with geese all the way across the state.


----------



## Roughrider

Saturday set up the deeks west of Edmore and scratched a few but the hunting was slow. Huntable numbers from Lakota to Edmore today but good luck getting close to them. The rain the last 2 days made all roads, except the black top, a mess and many are closed. Had the day off but didnt even set up the decoys. Didnt want to rip up the roads to get close and didnt feel like dragging the sled a mile or two to get to them. Had a good pass shoot in the fog though. Cant figure out why we don't do that more, no setting up, no tearing down, just sit down and shoot.


----------



## recker

Hunted off of Sand Lake from Thursday evening to Saturday morning. Friday morning was ok with some decent action. Friday evening was a bust. Saturday morning we got a fewd, but mostly whitefronts coming by. Actually went fishing on Saturday night and got skunked They went back out this morning and got 13 our of six or seven flocks which were headed north. May head back this weekend, but will wait and get a report on Thursday. Not a single goose on the refuge that I could see either day.


----------



## headshot

I watched tens of thousands tornado out of the sky at dark. They were heading SE and looking for somewhere to spend the night. It is on big-time in this area. Large flocks jumping from section to section, they are hard to pattern but it is only a matter of time before we connect.


----------



## cgreeny

Saw tons of birds high and going north from where im at in ND. Sk better get ready cause the motherload looks like its on its way.


----------



## Bisbee Hunter

over easter the birds were everywhere. the sky was filled with them and the fields were packed as well. over the weekend me and a buddy got really lucky we baged 172 between the two of us. the birds are starting to fly high and north where i am and im pretty close to the border. canada be ready they are there already. it was a quick, but fun season for me. season total so far is around 350 for us two guys.


----------



## SX3

Headed out towards devils lake this weekend hopefully they will still be around, good luck everyone else sounds like this could be the last weekend for the North Dakota boys before they jump the border


----------



## shooteminthelips

Seen lots of Juvie around today, but I am not telling where! Some where in ND should be sufficent! :beer:


----------



## Bustem36

Reports from some contacts in ND. Huntable numbers from Central ND to the Canada Boarder...there are still geese around. I'm heading out 2marrow till Sunday hope to scratch out a few!


----------



## Roughrider

Drove north on hwy 1 to the Canadian border, west and back around. Most bird cleared out since last week, dead compared to Easter weekend. Few flocks of 1-2000 but you really, really have to drive to find them. Lots of closed roads. Found a sneek that looked too tempting, got 15 with 5 shots. Looks like it will be slow decoying this weekend.


----------



## Prarie Hunter

Going out tomorrow for the last shoot only about 6000-7000 in our field theres hardly any birds left if I had to drive more than 50 miles to hunt these I wouldnt. Theres going to be a lot of people wasting there time this weekend cause theres very few birds left it sucks how fast they blew through ND this year I'm glad they got caught in SD this year or this season would have blown. Put almost 300 miles on Thursday and 200 tonight and this field is the best I could do.


----------



## jwdinius1

talked to my pa who drove hwy 5 from langdon to bottineau this morning and he said there was a lot of birds the whole way, but not as many as last wknd, sounds like times runnign out! if i could get out this wknd i would but school has me tied up for the wknd. Good luck to those who find them!


----------



## averyghg

Just talked to my buddy who's out scouting. Said there's piles among piles among piles of birds right on the edge of the Cananada border through pretty much the whole state. Sounds like the're gonna have a good hunt lined up for tomorrow :beer:


----------



## arpple

I was from Rolla to Langdon this afternoon and evening criss crossing the closed washed out roads looking for a spot to hunt in the morning. The reports of "lots" of birds is not acurate from what I saw. Tail end flocks at best, like 1000 here, 3000 there is more accurate and no way to hunt the small flocks as they are surrounded by flood water. Surpisingly the few flocks I did see feeding or loafing were not juvi flocks.

My advice is head north of the border from here on out this season This spring will go as a bust for Snows in ND from my view point. I'd stay home unless you happen upon a small juvi flock out your back door. I'm sleeping in tomorrow morning that is how few birds there are. The NR instead of your shotguns, bring your fishing pole and go walleye fishing from the bridges around DL as it would be better time spent.

Those that are lucky enough to find a bunch to hunt, you better buy a Lotto ticket as the luck is with you :beer:


----------



## northerngoosehunter

still snows in SD. Not many, but found a group of about 600 on Friday in Northern SD.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Just got home from northern ND. We put on about 1800 miles from the time we left early Thursday morning to today.

Very disappointed in the number of birds around. There was plenty to keep it interesting, but definately the least amount I have ever seen out there during our annual Spring hunt. We hunted all around the northern part of the state, from south of Devils Lake to the Canadian border. Isolated pockets of birds could be found but a lot of windshield time was needed. It seemed you could find a good pocket, and then not see a thing for 50 miles.

At times we did see some pretty good strings coming from the south, but that was in one isolated area. I assume this area is probably a heavily used flyway year after year with the amount of birds flying in that area compared to others. Don't worry, I will keep the location to myself.

It actually kinda seemed like we saw more birds Saturday than Thursday or Friday.

For those that think if you get close to Canada you will see lots of birds, think again. We managed to drive quite a ways along the border (within 5 miles) and only found a couple areas with isolated pockets of birds. At times you could see swarms several miles away across the border. I think we ended up seeing more further south than at the border.

Roads were not as bad as I expected, but there were a few times it seemed as if we were in a maze. For the most part, as long as you stay on GRAVELED roads, not the dirt section lines, you are OK.

Overall, it was a fun trip as always. Shooting isn't everything. The lack of shooting during the day just made that first drink taste that much better in the evening! :beer:


----------



## shadow

I spent the weekend from Mohall to Rock Lake and found no big concentrations of birds. Saturday was good with birds decoying but Sunday was a bust. The concentrations are not big once they pick up they seem to go right into canada. I agree that ones times is spent elsewhere as not many birds and lots of miles make for lond days. If anyone is heading that way, PM me and I will tell you where I found them yesterday.


----------



## headshot

The Juvies hit sask last week. We have been doing allright, but we have been humbled on a hunt or ten.lol :beer:


----------



## Bustem36

Got back last night from trying to decoy birds around Webster ND. Found 5 or six roosts within 20min of town and two very large roosts of around 10,000 birds. The flooded fields however held the birds all day long. No reason for them to leave with corn flooded up to the cobs.

Took a drive down to DL then across to Churches Ferry up to Cando then back across to Webster. found a few small flock and one large concentration a mile off of HWY2 right at the Churches Ferry turn off. Watched the birds for over an hour jump from a bean field to a giant flooded area and the whole time flock after flock ranging from a few hundred to a couple thousand kept joining from the south. The birds didnt look like they were in a hurry to leave. One concentration of birds we found on Friday were sitting in the same field on Sunday after noon (probably 5-6000).

Oh yeah we killed a whole 2 birds total our first 1 hour sitting Friday night. Then two days of watching geese sit 1/2mile away in a flooded field.

Also the water levels were rising in the Webster ND-Devils Lake area. Roads we drove Friday and Saturday had water sitting on them on Sunday.


----------



## doublereed

Lot's of birds between devils lake and Grand Forks, but good luck hunting them. They're smart.

I think it's the last push.


----------



## recker

Hunted off of Sand Lake on Saturday. Buddy got three right away before i showed up and that was it. Never saw a migrating flock or had one from the lake in three hours. Gave up and fished that night and the next day. The ones he got came off the lake in one big flock. Was pretty must a bust for me in two trips with a few geese shot.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

Saw hundreds of snows on 04-21-2009 @ approx. 1600 hrs. 
Location: South of Watertown, SD
not going to say how many miles. I plan to go after them today. But i guess there are still some birds around in SD!


----------



## J.D.

Driving across Nebraska this weekend I still saw pockets of birds ranging from a few dozen to several hundred. 8)


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

ran into 2 small pockets of birds last night, seen around 8-900 in one spot but the feed and roost in the same spot, what a bummer... and the next flock was probably around 100 snows mixed in with a bunch of *******, then on my way to school this morning seen a flock of 50 heading straight north.


----------



## honker85

saw several hundred last night west of lake preston


----------



## blhunter3

Hunted central ND on Saturday, saw a couple thousands bird fly over. There is still hunt able numbers.

There are still a lot of adults here. Half of the 18 birds we shot were adults.


----------



## KEN W

Most likely non-breeders....1 1/2 yr olds similar to the moult migrating Canadas we will see in another month.


----------



## blhunter3

KEN W said:


> Most likely non-breeders....1 1/2 yr olds similar to the moult migrating Canadas we will see in another month.


I never thought about the non breeders. Nodak is real hit or miss on birds. I know some people who scouted half the state and found hardly anything and my friend drove 20 miles and found 2 fields of over 5000 in each field.


----------



## krsportsman

Still killing snows in SoDak! Couple days left of the season, should be geese here till the end!!


----------



## headshot

Massive flocks of 15-20K everywhere. I thought it had slowed down here but yesterday another big push came from the SE.


----------



## greenc

was fishing devils lake this weekend and we decided to try a new spot up by alice and bam snows every where you looked but they are pretty safe there are no roads everything is under water they were living it up plenty of birds though shouldve brought my waders and gun


----------



## Bustem36

greenc said:


> was fishing devils lake this weekend and we decided to try a new spot up by alice and bam snows every where you looked but they are pretty safe there are no roads everything is under water they were living it up plenty of birds though shouldve brought my waders and gun


Were they by a corn field by any chance sitting in water just to the North side of the corn?


----------



## goose_caller

Where they by a corn field....funny.


----------



## Bustem36

Hahaha my post was stupid I forgot to add just to the south of Lake Alice. Saw tons of birds just south of HWY 2 last weekend just south of Lake Alice thought maybe they were hangin out since they were pretty hard to get on.


----------



## denehunter

i live in winnipeg manitoba and i still didnt see any snow geese yet....but i did seesome cranes and a flock of blue geese
still waiting,


----------



## IBAR

denehunter said:


> i live in winnipeg manitoba and i still didnt see any snow geese yet....but i did seesome cranes and a flock of blue geese
> still waiting,


Is that you Benson? :lol:


----------



## denehunter

IBAR said:


> denehunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> i live in winnipeg manitoba and i still didnt see any snow geese yet....but i did seesome cranes and a flock of blue geese
> still waiting,
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you Benson? :lol:
Click to expand...

no.....newbie on this site...joined today


----------



## denehunter

churchill manitoba is another staging area......i guess that's where i will be going for snow geese.


----------



## Snowgooser

Just drove in from Manitoba yesterday on highway 1. Saw two fields trading over the highway about 100 miles east of Regina. Hard to tell a real accurate number, but somewhere in the neighborhood of 10 in each field. Didn't see another white goose until heading west on highway 44 at Davidson from number 11. Between there and the Gardner Dam, lots of birds. I would guess around 60 thousand. And that is what I could see from the highway. There are still big numbers moving through the area.

Denehunter, I grew up between Winnipeg and Delta marsh. No significant amount of snow geese migrate through the area. I was at my parents on the weekend and we saw two bunches of a hundred or so and my Dad and brother said that those were the first they had seen all spring.


----------



## Snowgooser

Just pulled up the regulations and the amount of birds really makes no difference as the season closed on Thursday!! Another intellectual decision by Sask Enviroment!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

There are a few pockets here and there and some guys are cleaning up, but it's getting to be about that time. Guys are doing well in Canada and I'm sure that'll continue for a few weeks.

My mind is on jigs and crankbaits from here on out so good luck to anyone getting out this month.

:beer:


----------



## swedeole

Hustad,

Is that the best you can do?

You been out recently?

Tell us about it!


----------



## headshot

There's still a ton of geese in this area. I was in a field working and a flock of 15-20K just dive bomebed us. Trucks,equipment and 6 guys just standing there and the geese landed all around. They were so tame it was enough to make you throw up. I have never saw this many snow geese in the last 10 yrs of hunting. Too bad SERM says the geese don't migrate through here in May.


----------



## Snowgooser

I hear you headshot, we could still be smacking them here too. They don't want us killing to many geese, but we better kill all the mule deer, ha ha.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

yesterday i was out fishing with some buddys and we had no joke a flock of about 100 juvys fly over...i dont know if they are just in no hurry to get back home or what...ive been seeing like little groups of 3-7 birds since the season ended...but this i just thought it was crazy to see that big of a flock right now


----------



## Sask hunter

Snowgooser said:


> I hear you headshot, we could still be smacking them here too. They don't want us killing to many geese, but we better kill all the mule deer, ha ha.


or the farmland moose and elk and even in some zones the whitetail :eyeroll:


----------



## headshot

Still tons of snows around here. I wish SERM would wake the fack up. i have been sending letters and calling the office here whenever I have a day off. The official response is: This is not a typical spring. I asked what about the last few springs and they have no response. :eyeroll:


----------



## Snowgooser

Your only chance there is at getting a law change is to get the guy who makes the laws on the phone. I can't remember his name but when I find it I will Pm you with it. But I know from asking about a couple laws that make no sense, your comments are falling on deaf ears. If the SWF would get involved then there is a chance.


----------

